# Juegos de Hoy, ayer y siempre: ¡Comparte tus Experiencias!



## Nimer (Dic 4, 2007)

Que juegos jugaron en la infancia?

Los mios fueron a grandes rasgos, los que mas jugué:

Family Game: Marios Bross (casi todos), Mortal Kombat
PlayStation: Gran Turismo, Teken 3, entre otros.
PC: Age Of Empires, Helbreath, Ao, Counter Strike.

Y todavía sigo eventualmente jugando al Counter-Strike (Culpable de que repitiera primer año por ir mas al cyber que al colegio..) que gracias a él, me pasé a un colegio técnico y descubrí el mundo de la electrónica. 

Diganme ustedes!

A qué jugaban cuando eran chicos?


----------



## ciri (Dic 4, 2007)

Yo empece con la PC, con el prince, y otro de un investigador, que viajabas.. no recuerdo el nombre..

Después, el family, con los típicos.. pero el que se destaca es el "tank", creo que así se llama, es de tanquecito que hay que defender al águila...

Despúes ya pase a la PS2, y todos son buenos... 

Y por último, juegos de roll on-line, como el REGNUM, creado por Argentinos, para argentinos,.. (igualmente se estan colando gente de todos lados, muy buen juego)..


----------



## Nimer (Dic 4, 2007)

NOOOOOOO
EL PRINCE OF PERCIA!
Lo jugaba en mi primer computadora (Una XT)
y el del TANK tambien lo tenía en el family. Era genial..


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 4, 2007)

Yo soy uno de esos bichos que nunca jugaron al counter, y nunca tuvieron consola (una vez me cayo un atari de fines de los 70`s era espectacular)
Siempre con juegos de computadora, clasicos y no tanto.
Age of Empires, Fifa varios, Unreal Tournament entre otros y horas con el emulador de family jugando al mario 95!
... que lindos recuerdos...


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 4, 2007)

Pues lo mio es la I y II guerra mundial: Medal of honor, medal of honor allied asauld, medal of honor pacific asault, unreal tournament, quake 4, delta force, counter strike, empire earth y se me escapa otro de la 2da guerra mundial. Todos los anteriores son de PC, de play station solo jugue juegos chimbos y baratines que venden los comerciantes.


----------



## DeBito (Dic 5, 2007)

Pues yo seré un poco mas raro.
Empecé allá por los '80. Mi primer juego fué el PONG en una video consola exclusiva para ello y en blanco y negro (Imaginar que ahora me lo hago con un PIC).
Continué con la consola ATARI 2600 que al que mas jugaba era el "Dodge G'EM" (creo que se llamaba así) uno de coches en un laberirnto de dos jugadores.
De ahí salté a mi primer ordenador que fué el Sinclair ZX Spectrum. Machacaba al Manic Miner, Arkanoid, Sabre Wulf, Underwulf, Alien8, Knight Lore...
Pero a los que he llegado a continuar jugando en PC han sido The sentinel (con 10.000 mundos a explorar y version en PC) y sobre todo al Match Day 2. Este último he llegado a jugar hasta hace poco con emuladores de Spectrum para PC. No sé, es muy muy simple, 3 contra 3, algo lento (ideal para que te dé tiempo a llegar al remate), la inteligencia artificial muy simple y predecible (mejor jugar contra otra persona), pero, tras un centro de balon tú eras el que tenias que saltar para pegarle a la pelota. Y rematabas dependiendo de donde rebotaba la pelota en el muñeco. Esa sensación de realismo no he llegado a verla nunca en ningún otro juego. Ahora en los juegos de futbol rematan solos automaticamente dependiendo de la combinación de teclas.
Megadrive -> Altered Beast
GameGear -> Sonic
PC -> Populous, Prince of Persia, Dune 2, Comanche 3, Command & Conquerer, Unreal Tournament.
Ahora con mucho menos tiempo para jugar, pero muriendome de ganas para hacerlo en cuanto me puedo escapar, no veo que los juegos tengan la esencia que antaño tenían: La jugabilidad
Ahora la batalla solo está en los juegos espectaculares y graficos por todas partes.
Aunque pienso que todo eso ha cambiado desde la aparición de la Wii y esa nueva forma de jugar con este nuevo sistema de juego con el mando (mas manual) y menos teclas.
En cuanto ahorre un poco pienso adentrarme en el mundo de esta consola.
Aunque, como hay por ahí comentarios de que saldrá una versión que podrá reproducir DVDs e incluso DivX, no se si esperarme.
¿Sabeis algo del tema?


----------



## capitanp (Dic 5, 2007)

No se olviden de la pentalogia de Monkey Island

• The Secret of Monkey Island 
• Monkey Island 2: LeChuck's Revenge 
• The Curse of Monkey Island 
• La Fuga de Monkey Island


----------



## Manson (Dic 5, 2007)

El brocken Sword tambien era increible, junto a comandos.  Mi primera consola fue la Master SistemII con el Alex Kid, un juego de ninjas y el operation wolf con la pistola. Ahora tenemos en el local la NES, con el Mario ^^ el Duck Hunt (el de los patos con aquel perro que se reia cuando fallabas) y el zelda  Cuando me acuerde de mas juegos les comento.


----------



## Leon Elec (Dic 5, 2007)

Cuantos recuerdos.

Yo empecé con un consola  que no me puedo acordar el nombre, era grande el bicho (no es una commodore) y traiá muchos juegos espectaculares, si alguien sabe el nombre de la cónsola que me lo diga please.

Luego con un Family Game, el del tank es uno de los que mas me gustaban. El circus, City Conection, Fórmula Uno, etc.

Luego pasé a la PC y al Sega Genesis, me encanta Sonic 2. Medalla de hornor para PC, ah y me gusta mucho Microsoft Flight Simulator cualquier versión (obvio es par PC)


----------



## ciri (Dic 5, 2007)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Pues lo mio es la I y II guerra mundial: Medal of honor, medal of honor allied asauld, medal of honor pacific asault, unreal tournament, quake 4, delta force, counter strike, empire earth y se me escapa otro de la 2da guerra mundial. Todos los anteriores son de PC, de play station solo jugue juegos chimbos y baratines que venden los comerciantes.



un poco bélico..


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Dic 6, 2007)

Un juego que me encantaba era  "el come diamantes" también llamado  Boulder Dash que lo jugaba en un Atari 800XL, herencia de mi primo. En esa maquina también aprendí a programar en Basic. Que recuerdos!!

Luego herede un nintendo NES y no dejaba de jugar Marios Bross, y al igual que Ciri me gustaba mucho el Tank y un juego de motocross que no recuerdo su nombre.

Ahora ya grandecito, destaco el Call of Duty, y el Doom3 el cual me parece asombroso, no apto para cobardes. 

Como una anécdota graciosa, jugando Doom3 llegue a sudar frío por lo angustioso de varios de sus niveles. Al final termine el juego, eso si, en el nivel de supernovato.

Saludos.


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 6, 2007)

Uno asi tuve yo... hasta que se rompio el televisor blanco y negro que tenia ajuste de imagen y era el unico que funcionaba... =o(
Tenia todos los clasicos, Pong, Super Breackout, Enduro, Galaxian, Centipede, Firefly, y muchos otros, te sentias en los 70's pero era divertidisimo!

Saludos


----------



## ciri (Dic 6, 2007)

Li-ion dijo:
			
		

> un juego de motocross que no recuerdo su nombre.
> Saludos.



Sisisis.. creo que ya se cual es!:. que se veía de costado (perfil). podías armar el circuito con saltos.. y doto.. muy buen juego...


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Dic 6, 2007)

ciri dijo:
			
		

> Li-ion dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si ese!   

Saludos.


----------



## akus (Dic 6, 2007)

Yo inicie con el clasico ping pong en el atari y de alli le siguieron otros de la misma consola que realmente no recuerdo el nombre porque estaba muy chamaco, despues con el family Mario Bross Donky kong entre otros, le siguio el play station con Residen Evil, Need For Speed IV(de mis favoritos) por ultimo en la PC juego Empire, age of mythology. Y no hace mucho que hice mi propio juego en "C"  de un laberinto


----------



## Dano (Dic 6, 2007)

Li-ion dijo:
			
		

> Luego herede un nintendo NES y no dejaba de jugar Marios Bross, y al igual que Ciri me gustaba mucho el Tank y un juego de motocross que no recuerdo su nombre.



Que gran juego el Tank, tengo grandes recuerdos de él.

Saludos


----------



## Leon Elec (Dic 6, 2007)

Saben que en la web hay emuladores de nintendo y sega genesis para la PC. Yo tengo esto y habeces juego por nostalgia


----------



## ciri (Dic 7, 2007)

Leon Elec dijo:
			
		

> Saben que en la web hay emuladores de nintendo y sega genesis para la PC. Yo tengo esto y habeces juego por nostalgia



si si.. también practico cada tanto, pero nada se compara a jugar con los controles de esas consolas..


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 8, 2007)

ciri dijo:
			
		

> anthony123 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Asi es ciri, me siento atraido por estos juegos aunque no me gustaria practicarlo en la realidad


----------



## ciri (Dic 8, 2007)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> Asi es ciri, me siento atraido por estos juegos aunque no me gustaria practicarlo en la realidad



Vos te lo perdés...

No te digo que sea contra personas, pero contra blancos móviles, es muy satisfactorio, y desestresante...


----------



## chuko (Dic 8, 2007)

Jugar a los pistoleros. Había que tener mucha imaginación para decidir si le erraba o le pegaba al tiro. Luego aparecio eso del PaintBall y ya se puede jugar a los pistoleros con mas precisión.

Ir al cañaveral y robar cañas para armar barriletes enormes de 1,5m. Luego colocar hilos de nylon de 500m y a volar.

Ir al bosque a fabricar trampas para personas. Ahora ese bosque es una gomería enorme.

Ir a la ciclovía y simular una pelea a trompadas con mi hermano. Luego simular que se desmayaba y uno debia salir corriendo. Los transeúntes se creían todo.

Meterse dentro de las alcantarillas para correr ratas enormes.

Jugar a la commodore 64. Copiar los juegos en BASIC que venían en las revistas.


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 8, 2007)

ciri dijo:
			
		

> anthony123 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Contra algunas personas tambien seria desestresante...  
Yo para descargar tensiones usaba el Unreal, y si tenia ganas de matar "con la cabeza" el Hidden & Dangerous, un excelente juego de comandos ambientado en la segunda guerra mundial.


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 8, 2007)

electroaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Contra algunas personas tambien seria desestresante...
> Yo para descargar tensiones usaba el Unreal, y si tenia ganas de matar "con la cabeza" el Hidden & Dangerous, un excelente juego de comandos ambientado en la segunda guerra mundial.


Te refieres a Unreal Tournament?


----------



## ciri (Dic 8, 2007)

Es que para ese tipo de juegos, necesitas una muy buena. PC:.


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 8, 2007)

De hecho no tan buena a esos dos los hice correr en un celeron 2 de 330 Mhz (con buena ram) y con placa de 8Mb. 

Anthony... Hay otro "Unreal"?


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 9, 2007)

Pues la verdad que ese juego es la %%$·/&$ es lo maximo! he jugado sus dos versiones y no tienen igual! Ademas con un sonido 5.1 lo tienes todo!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 9, 2007)

ops:  Yo queria jugar al medico ginecologo con la vecinita, pero ella no me dejaba !  ops: 


Como esto me provoco una frustracion importante me dedique a la electronica


----------



## ciri (Dic 9, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ops:  Yo queria jugar al medico ginecologo con la vecinita, pero ella no me dejaba !  ops:



Esos creo que son otros tipos de juegos....

Siguiendo el hilo...

Mirando tele hoy a la mañana, vi en una película, un jueguito que me trajo buenos recuerdos..

Que era de un pibe, que iba en bici repartiendo el diarios, y lo ibas tirando, desde la vereda.. estaba muy bueno... ese también.. no recuerdo el nombre..


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 9, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ops:  Yo queria jugar al medico ginecologo con la vecinita, pero ella no me dejaba !  ops:
> 
> Como esto me provoco una frustracion importante me dedique a la electronica



Yo creo que ese juego tiene mas graficas que los demas!


----------



## DeBito (Dic 10, 2007)

CHico en vici repartiendo periodicos.

Creo recordar que el nombre del juego era PaperBoy.


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 10, 2007)

Yo jugaba con RASTI, unos bloques plásticos de colores para armar a presión.
Después vino el MECANO, unas chapas metálicas con agujeros y tornillos, alto embole.
Llegó la Timex Sinclair 1000, teclado táctil, 1kb de RAM, a la que le compré con esfuerzo una expansión de memoria de 16kb. Los programas luego de hacerlos los grababa en una cinta Winco. No me alcanzaba la plata para la Texas Instruments TI99/4A.
Luego la Commodore 128 y sus juegos.
De arriba cayó una IBM XT de 9000 USD con 2 disqueteras. No era mía pero me dejaban usarla.
Mucho tiempo después cuando no me quedaba otra tuve una 386DX40 con HD de 120Mb por 900 USD y arrancó una era de juegos de PC, que se extiende hasta hoy en día.
Paralelamente, no se en que punto, me regalaron un "MINI KITS Electrónico", resortes sobre una base acrílica, sobre los cuales se sujetaban componentes discretos sin soldaduras. Manual para armar unos 10 circuitos con los mismos componentes. Lástima que un transistor se quemó (eso me dijeron) y se acabó la joda.
En otro punto me sentí fuertemente atraído por las vecinas y se me acabó la infancia.
O capaz que no, solo que ahora mis juguetes son mucho más caros.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Dic 10, 2007)

Hola muy interesante este post. Recuerdo que mi padre compro un pong en el que nos tirábamos horas compitiendo.

Unos años después, sobre el 80 nos íbamos a la sala de recreativos donde jugábamos a las típicas mame.

Mis juegos preferidos eran: Wonder boy in monster land, terra cresta, dangar, y algun kof. , y cabal. 

Actualmente me vicio y soy el rey con el SSX , SSX TRICKY, SSX 3 Y SSX on tour. Todos ellos son la saga de snowboard de EA SPORTS.
Tambien pasé por la época de los spectrum de cassette  y todos aquellos cacharros, pero nunca me llamaron la atensión. Posteriormente Preferia las consolas, tipo nintendo 8 bit, super nintendo y gameboy.


----------



## ciri (Dic 10, 2007)

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> Yo jugaba con RASTI, unos bloques plásticos de colores para armar a presión.
> Después vino el MECANO, unas chapas metálicas con agujeros y tornillos, alto embole.



Son muy buenos... se los pasé a mi hermano a los mios, y hasta hay veces me pongo a armar cosas..


----------



## electroaficionado (Dic 10, 2007)

ciri dijo:
			
		

> Nilfred dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo tuve muchos de los "Tentex" que eran como los lego pero mas chiquititos y venian algunas piezas para armar barcos y cosas asi...
Obviamente terminabas armando cualquier cosa.. pero que recuerdos...


----------



## ciri (Dic 11, 2007)

Me hiciste acordar al "quenex"... puede ser? algo asó se llamaban!.. eran algo similar.. a esos..


----------



## santiago (Feb 11, 2008)

mi primer consola el familii
juegos principalmente mario, tank 

y luego lo mejor la pc  juegos toda la saga battlefield (hasta hoy en dia) todos los medals todos los call of duty(hasta hoy en dia) max paine el padrino mafia veran que todos tienen algo en comun 1era persona pero lo que mejor domino son las aeronaves en las sagas battlefield  y el counter el clasico de los clasicos en los cibers se armaban y siguen armandose los torneos de esto ademas de estar de acuedo con los juegos de la  segunda guerra los veia y veo como una enseñansa de historia (ademas de jugarlo demasiado)  cuando llego el primer juego que necesitaba placa aceleradora la compre y me adentre a desarmar mi pc de ahi me facine con la electronica (que relacion no? de los juegos guerra a la electronica)
salu2


----------



## steinlager (Feb 12, 2008)

TEG


----------



## Daniel.more (Feb 12, 2008)

mis juegos que recuerdo de pequeño eran servir de ayudante alcansando las piezas y herramientas a mi padre mientras reparaba,el era el general y yo el soldado ademas los tv que no merecian la pena repararlos mi hermano y yo los reparabamos con un martillo y unas buenas pidras....(a la pantalla..) la verdad es que en mi hermano esa parte no ha cambiado mucho si yo no le ayudo...jajaja


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Feb 12, 2008)

los juegos que mas me coparon de las consolas fueron 
family: -adv islander (el gordo que corre ) 
           -f1 sensation  ( formula one)
           - magic jewelry ( tetris tipo domino con colores)
           - thunder et lightning  (tipo arcanoid , pero mas viejo)
           - tank 
           - baseball
ps one : - tony hawks 1 , 3 y 4
              - driver 2
              - metal gear solid 
              - tiger woods pga 2004


----------



## ciri (Feb 16, 2008)

Gente, a los que les gusta los juegos de estrategia!.

Les presento el "Ogame"...

http://www.ogame.com.es/

Se necesitan jugadores, que esten jugando o quieran empezar...

Más información en 

http://forcesofcorrution.blogspot.com/2008/02/apertura.html

O hablen con migo...

Es un juego que no requiere mucho tiempo, con 30 min por día alcanza...


----------



## ZOH (Feb 29, 2008)

Yom empece con el juego de juegos Super Mario para Nintendo y pase  a la PC con Prince, depués de eso segui con los de combate en primera persona estilo Swat


----------



## cesartm (Feb 29, 2008)

Yo recuerdo mucho el pacMan, despues tu sabes las verciones del Mario Bros. lo que ahora creo que SEGA tenia en ese tiempo en sus juegos muy buenos graficos (1988).


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 14, 2011)

Pues vamos a revivir este tema... Para los Gamers del foro.






L4D2, un icono entre los juegos Online.

¿Alguien más?
Saludos!!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 20, 2011)

Ofertas de finde año en Steam. Hasta el Primero de Enero. Cada día ofertas nuevas en diferentes juegos. Los paquetes de Desarrolladores están muy buenos.

http://store.steampowered.com/

Alguien juega L4D2?

Saludos al foro!


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Dic 20, 2011)

yo empeze con un nintendo 64 de echo todavia lo conservo my favorit game is: "STAR WAR SHADOWS OF THE EMPIRE"http://www.google.co.ve/imgres?q=st...0&ndsp=19&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:0&biw=1280&bih=606


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 20, 2011)

Ahorita estoy por jugar Metro2033. Gráficas que exigen bastante poder. Vamos a ver si la historia es buena.

Esperando la rebaja de Dead Island


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 17, 2012)

No llegó la rebaja de Dead Island que esperaba. Ni modo. A ver si este año se arma.

Metro2033. Vaya... Uffff. Increible mezcla de FPS y Survival horror. En verdad de vez en cuando me dio cuz cuz en altas horas de madrugada pasar solo por los largos caminos del metro, sin mucho humano cerca pero anomalías por doquier.

El tema está muy, muy interesante. Lo sobrenatural, sin ser exagerado, es muy buen toque. Al principio, te la libras con poca munición, pero te la vas viendo en grande con el parque que hay a lo largo del juego. La devastación nuclear dejó muy bien labrada la tierra. No dio precisamente buenos frutos. Pero Bueeh. Pruebenlo. Ya verán de lo que hablo.

No me dio el Procesador lo necesario para ponerlo al dope... Pero por Dios. La impresión gráfica con ajustes medios es impresionante.

Recomendado.





 




Saludos!

PS: El nombre del tema no es muy atractivo... Si algún Mod. Gamer lee  esto. Si no le es mucha molestia, podría poner el nombre del tema más  apetitoso XD Más actual.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ene 17, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> PS: El nombre del tema no es muy atractivo... Si algún Mod. Gamer lee  esto. Si no le es mucha molestia, podría poner el nombre del tema más  apetitoso XD Más actual.



¡Date el gusto!, ¿Que nombre te parece que le quedaría bien?


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 17, 2012)

Que tal Andrés!

Pues. Algo que suena agradable: Juegos de Hoy, ayer y siempre: Comparte tus Experiencias!

Saludos!


----------



## Nepper (Ene 17, 2012)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> ¡Date el gusto!, ¿Que nombre te parece que le quedaría bien?



Gamers III Arena

Electronicos con transfondo Gamer

Charla de videojuegos

Gamercraft

The gamers island (este creo que sería el mejor)



Nimer dijo:


> A qué jugaban cuando eran chicos?



me acuerdo que mi primer videojuego fue el Mario Bros para NES (Nintendo entretainement system)

Me acuerdo que no podía coordinar el A con el B!!! (saltar y correr al mismo tiempo)







hoy en día tengo records en el Mirror's Edge

Bueno... después pasé por muchos juegos, hasta los mas bizarros.... sería mas fácil decirles cuales no jugué...

Es mas, ahora de grande me conseguí emuladores de todos los sistemas y me jugué cuanto juego rom se me aparecía en la carpeta.

Ademas, también me ponía a investigar la historia del juego (en el juego) y la historia del juego (Desarrollo, tecnologías, continuaciones, etc.)

en fin...

si querían alguien con quien discutir... creo que soy el indicado...
además no me dijeron nada de mi informe de tecnologías _Direx 3D_


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 17, 2012)

Nepper dijo:


> Gamers III Arena
> 
> Electronicos con transfondo Gamer
> 
> ...



Uts, Jajajaajajaj Es mucha info sobre DX3D. Al ratón vaquero paso a comentar mi tema 

Ahí están los nombres para el Tema. A ver si Andrés se decanta por alguno. Yo voto por el Mio LOL 

Se viene Borderlands2!


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ene 17, 2012)

¡Decantado!, el nuevo título esta más acorde con la dinámica de la discusión.

Saludos.


----------



## Nepper (Ene 19, 2012)

bueno... quiero empezar a hacer las cosas bien... vamos a hablar de videojuegos... pero como se debe!

primero, quiero aclarar que por mi cultura vicio, ya no veo los videojuegos como tales, si no como una obra de arte.

El trabajo que traen en la musica, la historia, los graficos, la tecnología y principalmente, el grado de vicio!

Para empezar, vamos a hablar de un clasico de toda la vida, hasta lo tengo en el Android!

Super Mario 3





Evidentemente todo el mundo lo conoce. Es la tercer entrega del Mario, (sin mencionar las millones de cosas que sacaron con MARIO)

La primera vez que lo jugué no la recuerdo, solo recuerdo la colita fea, ha! y el truco para agregar items al inventario XD

Lo que impresionaba del juego, era el tamaño de los escenarios, la variedad de dificultades y la incomparable necesidad de salir volando!!!
Siempre perdía tiempo explorando secretos de los escenarios, de los cuales aún tengo el presentimiento que no los se todos.

La falutita
Ha!!! esta hermosa herramienta para meterse en el.... mundo 8, el de koopa.
¿saben donde conseguirlas? que yo sepa hay 2 en el primer mundo y 1 en el segundo mundo, pero seguro me quedé corto XD





Arsenal!




-Hongo rojo: como dice la wiki, si te lo comes... te sentis superior
-hojita: si te la fumas... puede que vueles...
-Alita con P: la conservas como si fuera oro... entonces... ¿cuando la usas?
-Armadura: si... algo como ironman... y una tortuga... sin duda.. uno de los mas poderosos...
-Ardillita: ¿es mario? ¿es un poder? ¿es una estatua? NO! es el traje de ardillita! bien utilizado puede ser uno de los mejores equipos... algunos logran hacer alquimia y pueden unir la alita con la ardilla... resultado... la mejor arma del juego.
-Flor: esta solamente porque es "mario"... porque con la cantidad de cosas que hay... queda medio obsoleta... ha... si, sirve para el mundo 6 ¬¬
-Martillo: rompe piedras... ¿y palmeras?
-Caja musical: hasta que me di cuenta para que servía....
-Flauta: lee arriba...
-Traje de rana: ¿no es lindo?
-Estrellita: wow!!! podes girar en el aire!! mmm... medio que es una desilución cuando te aparece en un cofre....

Puzzles, Bonus

jajaj!! como nos divertimos con estas cosas!!
pero era malisimo!! nunca podemos sacar la estrellita en la tragamonedas fea esa...
te matabas sincronizando y salía el honguito!!

Pero la que si era divertida era la de las cartas! cada vez se volvía mas facil...

Vidas... y mas vidas...

algo que valía mas que el dinero, era la vida! además dicen que el dinero lo compra todo, y en el mario es posible comprar vida!!!





Los honguitos esos de la remil!!!:enfadado:
se te van para cualquier lado!!! en fin... un buen jugador debería tener una tecnica para recaudar muchas vidas para continuar con su aventura...

las mejores tecnicas eran en el mundo 5, el nivel 1, había un POW en lo que se podría decir que era como un "domo" que activaba monedas invisibles. Una vez que se acababa el tiempo, te volvias a meter en la tubería, volvias a salir y tenías el POW y las monedas recargadas para volver a recolectar... creo que hacía unas 7 vidas, pero al acabarse el tiempo moría, por lo que -1 
El morir era perfecto, ya que terminabamos el nivel, sin pasarlo y podíamos recolectar otras 7 vidas facilmente.... ha.... que bueno que los juegos tienen errores...






La otra era la del castillo de ladríllos ¬¬ si... ya se... todos los castillos son de ladrillos... Pero este es especial!! ya que había un POW y TODO se convertía en monedas 
Creo que era del mundo 7... el de las plantas carnivoras :O






Los mundos
Cada mundo tenía lo suyo, y les voy a poner como los recuerdo...

Mundo 1: El mundo normal (que discriminador)
-Este es el que empezamos y es muy facil... no posee mas secretos...

Mundo 2: El Desierto
-Aquí conocemos por primera vez al cactus negro....
-el boss de la final no es koopa! ni uno de sus hijos! si no el SOL! huy! Luchar contra el sol en el desierto!!! recuerda... el secreto es correr... correr como una lagartija... y trata de tener cuidado con esos intentos de tornado barato... pero pueden ser divertidos...
-Sabías que los martillos rompen piramides XD.... ¿o eran palmeras?... bueno, no se... probá 

Mundo 3: El mundo acuatico
-Este mundo es ideal para usar el traje de rana!... pero usalo!!! no te lo guardes!!! que despues tenes 3 en el inventario y por no querer gastarlo al pedo pasas todos los niveles sin usarlos ¬¬
-Además, son 2 escenarios con agua... el resto es todo por orilla...
-Si juegan de a 2 jugadores, tengan paciencia, que a mario se le cierren los puentes y a luigi no lo dejen pasar no es porque esten discriminando, es que por cada turno cambian el estado los puentes...
-Cuando te pongas a hacer cayac y vallas a cuba, procura bajar el volumen.... si no sabés por qué, entonces ponete a hacer cayac unas 3 horas...

Mundo 4: El mundo gigante
-Este se lleva el premio al mejor mundo! ¿por que? Porque es todo grande!!! es muy lindo!!

Mundo 5: El cielo
-Aquí es donde puedes subir a mario a la nube... no hablo de internet... 
-Tras recaudar muchas vidas y darse una vuelta en el zapatomovil (del cual nos sentimos muy gustosos de estar en su interior) vamos directo a la torre de babel, si la misma que se desplomo por su propios peso... en realidad fue mario que rompio toda la estructura interna para buscar vida...
-Ya en el cielo... nuevamente... el Boss no es koopa ni su hijo, si no la maldita bola negra que tira fuego!!! ha!!! como la odio!!!!!

Mundo 6: La ciudad de hielo
-El peor de todos
-Ya habiendo despertado del faso que se fumó mario y habiendo bajado de la nube, se encuentra conque se le congelaron los pelos del bigote.
-nuevamente, la PEACH! aclama nuestra ayuda... otro día de trabajo en el frío de la mañana...
-Guarda! no te resbales!
-te digo algo... no gastes tiempo en descongelar nada... con la cantidad de vidas que obtuviste en el mundo 5 ¿pensas que vale la pena tomarte el trabajo de descongelar 18 monedas que no te alcanzan ni para un colectivo al nivel 7?
-Este mundo posee el mejor puzzle de todo el juego... no recuerdo el nivel exacto, pero había que hacer muchas combinaciones para salir volando y salir de la alcantarilla... espero que sepan que de que hablo... realmente me hiso pasar malos momentos...

Mundo 7:La plantita
-si, flor de plantita...
-pasar los bonus de este mundo es todo un orgullo para un jugador respetado... nada de cajita musical...
-El mejor escenario es el 7, el laberinto de caños.... hay que moverse...

Mundo 8: el mundo de koopa
-oh! raptaron a la peach! que loco!! como no me la esperé?
-bueno... este mundo es dificil... pero con algo de paciencia... y las 99 vidas del mundo 5 podemos salir adelante!!
-El icono de este mundo es el Cañon gigante...
-La verdad era un mundo muy extraño... había unos 5 cuadrados parpadeantes... que te agarraba una manito...  CUALQUIERA!!!
-Al final... koopa... pero que lucha épica!
-al final... peach... que final de mi____A!!


Comentarios finales
Tiempo estandar para terminar el juego: 5 hs
Tiempo estandar para terminar con tus amigos: 8 hs
Tiempo para terminar usando flautas: 1 h
Tiempo para terminar usando flautas y hacer una parada en el mundo 5 para recaudar vidas: 3hs
Tiempo para terminar según internet: 11 min

Resumen: exclente juego y revolucionario en la epoca, reventó la variedad de situaciones y herramientas para jugar y hacer cualquier cosa.
Jugablidad: exelente... con un poco de practica... das vuelta a koopa
Graficos: Los mejores!!! se mataron en los detalles! no se ven problemas ni errores por ningun lado
Técnica de debug: muy comoda y util para jugadores inexpertos
(trucos)

Historia: La clasica "caballeros del zodiaco", pero hay que decir que le pusieron garra, así que vamos a valorarlo...

Curiosidades: (este sector se lo robe a la wikipedia XD)
Hay un mario que jugas todos los juegos:


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 23, 2012)

OMG


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 28, 2012)

He estado jugando el Borderlands, y la verdad que es muy adictivo. La combinación de balazos por doquier y la manera en que vas escalando niveles y características del personaje es muy buena. Las armas son prácticamente infinitas. Me agrada... Me agrada.

Puedes escoger entre 4 personajes principales, cada uno con una habilidad que lo distingue y tomará ventaja sobre ciertos ambientes del juego.
Algo que cabe destacar es el apartado gráfico del juego... Un estilo algo "Cartoon" No muy común, pero sin ser muy desentonante.
Misiones por todo el Planeta Pandora esperan impacientes. Raros e imponentes enemigos a la par de uno. Extraños seres rondando al paso, recompensas jugosas y un mar de armas al alcance.
Multiplayer Cooperativo provee horas de diversión con los amigos, además de conseguir armas más raras y poderosas.

Sin dudas, Recomendado. Ahora, esperando Borderlands 2.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Borderlands

Unas capturas a lo largo de la travesía.























 

 














 

 




Un poco más...



 

 





Y para finalizar, el taco de ojo 















































 Jajajajajajajaj

 Saludos!!!


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Mar 9, 2012)

aqui si que estan locos jejejeje


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 18, 2012)

yo cuando era niño jugaba con llanta de bicicleta y un palo,no teníamos luz ,ni tv ,andaba con  gomera y fabricando barriletes ,jugando a alcanzar la pelota porque los chicos mas grandes no nos dejaban jugar con ellos al fútbol ,
jugando con bolitas (siempre y cuando el ñandu no viniera a comerlas)
también me divertía mucho haciendo fuertes con palitos clavados en la tierra ,pescando , haciendo barquitos de papel y avioncitos de papel.jugando a las escondidas por las tardes/noches ,de noche juntaba muchos tuku tukus (bichos de luz) y los metía en una botella, también me pasaba muchas horas mirando el cielo esperando ver una estrella fugaz para pedir un deseo .jugaba con caballos, ovejas, lechoncitos ,la cabra ,conejos ,mi perro ''caritas'' y un ñandu ,haaa los patos y tenia una gallina que me seguia a todos lados como si fuera un perrito
usaba mucho mi imaginacion para jugar ,leia todo todo ,un libro por semana que me prestaba un librero y los cuidaba como si fueran un tesoro, en el coleguio (era doble turno) me portaba mal a propósito para que me manden a la biblioteca
, esa biblioteca era como estar adentro de la cueva de ali baba ,muchos muchos libros que leer prefería los de ciencias 
y los de tejidos (si esos para tejer con aguja e hilo) enciclopedias enteras me leía ,
fui muy feliz en mi niñes .aunque tenia sus altibajos ,como por ejemplo mirar una jugueteria y desear una ambulancia y cosas asi ,pero tampoco la pedía porque pensaba que no me la iban a comprar

me olvidaba ,también jugábamos a las figuritas y a la guerra (con el rulero y el globo) muy inconsciente mi madre me podía haber quedado tuerto,nos tirábamos con bolillas de árbol paraíso 
trepábamos en los arboles ¡¡¡¡



me gustava pasar tiempo con mi abuela y le ayudaba a moler maiz,sacar arvejas de las chauchas,recoger huevos del gallinero y a mi avuelo le ayudaba con la quinta ,yo tenia una donde tenia tomates, lechugas, acelga, perejil planta de anis, algodón, un árbol de mango, batatas, cebollas de verdeo me gustaba mucho y todavía me gusta trabajar la tierra


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 19, 2012)

No voy a decir con que empecé, pero sí los que en su momento me impactaron:
Leisure Suit Larry
Loom
Monkey Island
Diablo
Baldur´s gate
Hexen
Neverwinter Nigth
Gothic
Morrowind
Black & White
Comandos
Torment
Call of duty
Doom
Duke nukem
Divine Divinity
Fallout
FEAR
Halo
Painkiller
Red Alert
Wolfestein
Serius Sam
Silent Hill
Syberia
Zanzarah

Y seguramente algún otro que en estos momentos no recuerdo 

PD: ahora estoy "enroscado" con el Skyrim


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 19, 2012)

hee todos tenían videojuegos y yo no ¡¡¡


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 19, 2012)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> No voy a decir con que empecé, pero sí los que en su momento me impactaron:
> Leisure Suit Larry
> Loom
> Monkey Island
> ...



No puede ser, no veo ahí Half Life!!!

Deberías recapitular tu vida!!! 

Buena lista de juegos.
En lo personal, solo de ahí llevo C&C, COD y Serius Sam. Me he quedado con ganas de F.E.A.R, Silent Hill y Fallout.

Otros recomendados, Mirror's Edge, Portal, Bioshock, Mass Efect (Aunque ME3 fue un asco).

Saludos!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 19, 2012)

Efectivamente, el Half Life también me gustó mucho, sobre todo la pistolita alienígena que tiraba abejitas y se autorecargaba 

El Fallout 3 tiene una armadura que te hace invisible, y junto con un arma larga con silenciador... es el conjunto más mortífero del juego. Aún lo tengo instalado, y es uno de los pocos juegos en el que se puede avanzar al estilo shooter o investigando


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 19, 2012)

También HL2. Una chulada.

Fallout es de mi gusto. Combina fps con aventura e investigación. Excelente. Bioshock también.

Otro también que se lleva las palmas es Metro2033. Excelentes gráficos una aventura excelente y survival a lo bestia!.

Otros que juego frecuentemente en multiplayer es L4D2, nunca se cansa uno de matar zombies. también Killin Floor. Cooperativo en Borderlands, aventura sin fin. Recomendado. En solitario tampoco decepciona. te enganchas a la primera. Si te gusta la travesía larga, retos más duros cada vez y muuuchas armas 

Saludos!


----------



## Nepper (Mar 23, 2012)

hu!!! el Morrowind!! no conozco a mucha gente que haya jugado al morrowind, encima ahora estás con el Skyrim!!
No te hace recordar un 99% al morrowind?? los creadores se pusieron y dijeron "el morrowin rompió todo, el oblivion solamente fué para vender un titulo para nenes de 8 años"

El skyrin posee todo lo que es el morrowind, hasta las ruinas dewner!! era lo mejor encontrarte con esas estructuras sin saber lo que hibas a encontrar!!!
Vos te arriesgabas en nivel 5 porque pensabas, "si hay monstruos fuertes, debe haber algún tesoro"
Ese juego te permitía explorar como realmente se debe explorar!!!

el oblivion simplemente te nivelaba todos los enemigos y todo el juego estaba a tu nivel.

En cambio, en el morrowind, vos tranquilamente podías ir a la final en cualquier momento... pero claro, tenías que sobrevivir.
Además lo que tenía el morrowind eran los barrios de los magos, donde si no tenías hechiso de volar, no podías acceder a ningún lado... era una ciudad para magos....

Ahora con el Skyrim remasterizaron el morrowind, fijate, ambiente oscuro, tormentas densas, ruinas drenwe, ¡centurión esfera!!!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 23, 2012)

Tal cual Nepper. Jugué el Morrowind con todas sus extensiones. El Skyrim es un buen continuador, pero extraño mucho la levitación 
Y por supuesto extraño el hecho de poder hacer tu propia ciudad.
Y también extraño la bitácora que te permitía ver todas las conversaciones.
Lo que me disgusta del Skyrim es el mapa. No se pueden poner anotaciones.
Si querés jugar uno parecido pero con otra ambientación, el Fallout. No tiene tanta investigación, pero igual vale la pena.


----------



## Nepper (Mar 23, 2012)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Tal cual Nepper. Jugué el Morrowind con todas sus extensiones. El Skyrim es un buen continuador, pero extraño mucho la levitación
> Y por supuesto extraño el hecho de poder hacer tu propia ciudad.
> Y también extraño la bitácora que te permitía ver todas las conversaciones.
> Lo que me disgusta del Skyrim es el mapa. No se pueden poner anotaciones.
> Si querés jugar uno parecido pero con otra ambientación, el Fallout. No tiene tanta investigación, pero igual vale la pena.



pero por favor!!!
os ya lo he jugado!!!
jugué al fallout 1 (el viejo, que se ve de arriba como el diablo 1) y el fallout 3, que tiene el motor del oblivion.

Lo que me encanta de esos juegos es que gracias a sus creadores que no pierden lo que empezaron a ser. Es por ello que hay que felicitar a los creadores porque apuestan a una idea no solamente comercial, si no a un genero propio y difícilmente mejorable.

Uno de los creadores que respeto por sus grandes títulos es ID Software.
Doom sheware
Doom
Ultimate Doom
Doom 2
Doom: Plutonia Proyect
Doom 64
Doom (play station)
Doom 3
Doom RPG

Duke Nukem
Duke Nukem 3D

Quake
Quake II
Quake III

Rage

Estos son todos los juegos que jugué de ID Software y les juro que ninguno me hiso dudar que eran un buen juego.
Inicialmente, cuando estaban desarrollando el Rage, ID software (el desarrollador) tenía contrato con EA games (Distribuidor). Parece que no se que pasó con Jhon Carmac (dueño de ID Software) que se abrió de EA Games y paso a firmar con Bethesda Softwork a la hora de estrenar el título.
Cuando me enteré de esa noticia, me puse a leer los comentarios de la nota periodistica y un usuario pone "Los juego de Bethesda con los motores de ID Software, ¡No puedo esperar a ver que sale!!". Y evidentemente me hiso pensar...
Se hace evidente que varias mecánicas del Rage y varias "entidades" son propia de los guionistas y artistas de Bethesda.

La cosa es que tanto Bethesda como ID, cumplen sus palabras al brindar juegos como realmente deben serlo.


Muy distinto el caso de los Final Fantasy, que los japoneses los sacan para vender millones y millones de copias insertando al mercado una vez por año y con millones de ponjas al pedo en el diseño de personajes estéticamente atractivos y con una producción millonaria porque les sobra la plata para hacer esas cosas.... es como que dicen "saquemos un juego que rompa las ventas"....
Sería como comparar a justin bieber con john lennon


----------



## rau (Mar 23, 2012)

el fear, para pc  esta bueno. el hero of loren es un juego para celular pero esta bueno. los clasicos needforspeed, y el juego mas copado es el god of war. ya sea el 1,el 2 o el 3, son muy buenos para play station 2 y 3


----------



## djwash (Mar 23, 2012)

Un juego que recuerdo de mi infancia es es Unreal Tournament, corría bien en pc pobres, lo que por aquí lo convertido en una buena opción junto con el counter strike...


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 23, 2012)

Y que viene HL3???

http://www.hardwaremx.com/forum/top...-tres-sera-anunciado-por-valve-en-la-e3-2012/


----------



## Nepper (Abr 25, 2012)

jjaaja!! ¿tanto se hacen desear? ¿o los de valve son mas vagos que yo?

La cosa que el Half life 2:Episodio 3 tiene que salir si o si porque si no el Episodio 2 queda mas colgado que.... bueno... no se que... pero quedaría muy colgado...

Se había comentado, que cuando salió el Half life 2, los tipos aprobecharon y "expusieron" el nuevo motor source mercado, de esta forma, el HF2 pasó tambien a ser la herramienta para mostrar la nueva tecnología de Valve

La principal característica de este motor es que puede ser actualizada constantemente.
Esto se demuestra con la primer expansión del half life 2: Lost coast donde se recorre un escenario quitado de la linea principal para mostrar las mejoras gráficas que tendría el Half life 2:Episode one.
Cuando sale el Episodio 1, se trae las mejoras gráficas mencionadas y escenarios mas grandes y ricos en ambientación.
Luego, con el Episodio 2, se incorpora la IA con nuestra morocha preferida, la cual se trata de que interactue ante los distintos eventos (combate, acertijos) de una forma mas natural e intuitiva. Esto tambien va para los enemigos.

Finalmente, con el Episodio 3, se comentaba que la tecnología que se agregará, será la de cambio climatico dinámico. Esto le permitiría al juego crear nevadas, lluvias y no se que mas que interactuen en tiempor real con el entorno y con el jugador. Se podría decir que si te mandas en una tormenta de nieve, te vas a chocar con los copos y hasta posiblemente, el viento te haga mas lento... guarda con los precipicios clasicos del HL...

Es gracias a esta última tecnología, que supuestamente se "posterga" la entrega del episodio 3, porque les esta costando desarrollarla.
Eso es lo que yo tengo entendido...
Pero sin duda, no es Half life 3, es Half life: episodio 3...

Encima tengo un amigo que hace poco se compro tremenda PC y terminó todos los half life, ahora me esta preguntando todas las cosas de la historia que el no entiende... no saben que molesto es que es el flaco...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 27, 2012)

que nadie jubaga con yoyos? y molinetes,bumerang ?


----------



## Nepper (Abr 28, 2012)

pero por supuesto... pero los yoyos no matan aliens...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 28, 2012)

no es tan así,el yoyo originalmente es un arma mortal , si un alien molesta ,,,yoyo por su cabeza

se podría decir que tengo entrenamiento en defensa con yoyo,pero solo le di a algunos de mis amiguitos que no me dejaban jugar a la pelota ¡¡¡¡


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 28, 2012)

Jajajaja, Este tema se creo con el afán de crear afición por los Videojuegos. Compartir experiencias y conocer más títulos.

Sería una buena idea, crear un tema específico para compartir los clásicos juegos fisicos de la infancia, juegos regionales (Yoyo, Balero, Trompo, etc), las escondidas, el carrito de fierro... Por mencionar algunos.

Saludos al foro.


----------



## darben911 (Abr 28, 2012)

JAJAJA 
 en mi caso el juego que mas recuerdos me trae son:
<<<<CONTRA>>>>
<<<<EL GATO FELIX >>>>
<<<<SONICO>>>>
<<<<< TOP GEAR>>>
<<<<< DON KIN KONG>>>

muy buenos juegos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 28, 2012)

bueno esta bien digo los mios
1942 / 1943 (de gerra)
don kinkon  (de un mono)
pacmam
aviá otro muy moderno ,,haaa ''doble dragon '' (de peleas)
cadillac y dinosaurios (de matar cosas)
asteriz o asteroide (eran matar abejas o navecitas)
tetris ,ese me gustaba mas que todos los otros juntos


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 5, 2012)

Dead island también recomendado... Cuanto tenga un poquitin más de tiempo, les subo unas capturas y les cuento lo básico 

http://store.steampowered.com/agecheck/app/91310/


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 5, 2012)

Una porquería el Dead Island. Nivel 38, 60 horas de juego, el save corrupto, no puedo seguir. No tiene copia de seguridad del save. Una BOSTA. Y buscando en internet, el problema parece que es común, a muchos les pasa lo mismo y no hay solución. BOSTA BOSTA!
Tacatomon: si querés subo el save.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 5, 2012)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Una porquería el Dead Island. Nivel 38, 60 horas de juego, el save corrupto, no puedo seguir. No tiene copia de seguridad del save. Una BOSTA. Y buscando en internet, el problema parece que es común, a muchos les pasa lo mismo y no hay solución. BOSTA BOSTA!
> Tacatomon: si querés subo el save.



Pero, es que yo lo "probé" primero y me pasaba lo mismo, no podía seguir cuando llegaba al mercado... 

Yo en Steam ya lo acabé... Lo agarré de oferta por $8USD

Para editar los Save, Usa "DISE". Igual te puedo intentar subir el mio, corrigiendo el nivel, sería cosa de moverle quizás... 

PS: Cuando bailan los Zombies electrocutados, es la ondaaaaaa! XDDD


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jun 5, 2012)

Gracias, pero ya lo desinstalé, cuando me pasan esas cosas me agarro la calentura y al horno con el game.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 5, 2012)

Jajajajjaa, Yo igual me enojé... Pero, Recordé los Zombies electrocutados y la oferta... Jajajajajajja. Me gustó la historia. Muuuucho zombie. Muchas maneras de matarlos. Armas custom a full!


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 5, 2012)

Acá comparto unos momentos en Dead Island muy "Movidos"


----------



## Nepper (Jun 5, 2012)

me hermano lo jugó... y es perfecto para el fanatico Kill zombies...
El left4dead es como el counter pero con zombies...

Este (dead island) me parece el mejor juego de zombies que jamas se haya hecho... apuntando totalmente al arte de matar zombies, y demostrando que no es tan facil matarlos como en el dead rising 2...


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 5, 2012)

El nivel de detalle a la jugabilidad con las armas, es simplemente fantástico. El mejor simulador de apocalipsis zombie que haya visto.

Sin duda, recomendado!


----------



## Nepper (Jul 9, 2012)

che... no conocen juegos de robots que se caguen a tiro? que sea metal pesado??? y si puede ser... modernos.... Y NADA CONSOLERO POR FAVOR!!!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 12, 2012)

Para los que tienen como plataforma lúdica Steam

Rebajas de Verano!!! http://bit.ly/MnBDEY

Así que aprovechen!!!


----------



## Nepper (Jul 12, 2012)

gracias por el comentario, mi hermando adquirió recientemente una cuenta steam... y bueno.. estamos mirando...


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 12, 2012)

De aquí, si no me equivoco, se la llevan hasta Octubre, en Halloween. También se hace mega-ofertas hasta el finde año, las más locas! 

Así que, si ven algo interesante, pueden juntar algunos pesos para la próxima. Con unos $20USD uno puede pillarse varios títulos muy interesantes!

Saludos!


----------



## Nepper (Jul 12, 2012)

casualmente era muy fanatico de ID software (con todos sus títulos), por lo menos lo era antes de darme cuenta del pack ID Software.... ahora seré un fanatico con todos los títulos legales!!!!

simplemente... hermoso... y barato 

¿probaste el Rage? está muy bueno... cuesta explicar bien lo que es, pero es muy intenso y está muy bien logrado...
Los combates son intensos y duraderos, muy entretenido... y muy buen repertorio de armas... si bien son pocas, saben como hacerlas entretenidas....


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 12, 2012)

Mmm, No he probado Rage, he leído muchas críticas malas sobre la optimización gráfica del juego. Vaya, es un port de cosola para PC...

Pero, tendré que analizar el Trailer del ju*E*go. Nunca me ha interesado. Quizás sea hora de ver el repertorio de otros desarrolladores (Soy fan de limitado número de Desarrolladores)


----------



## Nepper (Jul 12, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Mmm, No he probado Rage, he leído muchas críticas malas sobre la optimización gráfica del juego. Vaya, es un port de cosola para PC...
> 
> Pero, tendré que analizar el Trailer del jugo. Nunca me ha interesado. Quizás sea hora de ver el repertorio de otros desarrolladores (Soy fan de limitado número de Desarrolladores)



bueno, los críticos se pueden meter su placas en el ""·$%·$%·&$%"
soy fan de ID software, y cuando se aliaron con Bethesda, las espectativas del juego crecían... si, tiene detalles que al principio son molestos, pero te juro que esos detalles compensan totalmente el rendimiento.
Mejor dicho, se come algunas renderizaciones (o es algo lento en renderizar) pero los FPS (frame per second, no lo confundas con first person shooter) son bastante elevados...
Realmente a lo largo del juego te olvidas del tema y te concentras en romper todo...
La mecanica dirán que es algo trillada, pero no se que es lo que quieren de un FPS, todos los halo's fueron iguales pero igual eran geniales? 
Las criticas estan mal orientadas, para mi es un exelente juego, y me atrapó hasta el final, ademas ves como influenció Bethesda en los diseños del juego...

En otras palabras: DoomIII * QuakeIV + FalloutIII = Rage. 

Ves la firma que deja ID software y Bethesda, mostrando que trabajaron en equipo muy amistosamente...

no se si estas al tanto de los titulos de ID y Bethesda... si no estoy hablando al pedo 

y port de consola? decime juegos que no lo sean... los del rage, por lo menos, mantienen la selección de armas con los números del 1 al 8, en muchos juegos FPS (first person shooter) modernos, solamente podes llevar 4 armas (casualmente los direccionales del joystic de xbox) y ubicados en tal posición... así que eso de "adaptado para PC" es un concepto muy usado...
Por eso me gustó el rage, los de ID software mantuvieron la jugabilidad de PC porque ellos son nativamente de PC...


----------



## HADES (Jul 12, 2012)

Nepper dijo:


> bueno, los críticos se pueden meter su placas en el ""·$%·$%·&$%"
> soy fan de ID software, y cuando se aliaron con Bethesda, las espectativas del juego crecían... si, tiene detalles que al principio son molestos, pero te juro que esos detalles compensan totalmente el rendimiento.
> Mejor dicho, se come algunas renderizaciones (o es algo lento en renderizar) pero los FPS (frame per second, no lo confundas con first person shooter) son bastante elevados...
> Realmente a lo largo del juego te olvidas del tema y te concentras en romper todo...
> ...



Haber Don Fede y donde dejas al SC 2 ah?? buuuu


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jul 21, 2012)

Alguien jugó Blades of Time?


----------



## J2C (Jul 21, 2012)

. 


Yo jugue varios años en *Blades* / *New Blades* en la zona de Palermo sobre la Av./Calle Cerviño, no es lo mismo '????.



.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 21, 2012)

Ya me estoy aburriendo de los Fishdom


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Jul 21, 2012)

Nono, no es lo mismo J2C 
2M...... no sabía de tus dotes con el acuarismo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 21, 2012)

Me guta , pescado y humedá


----------



## cites (Jul 21, 2012)

hola chicos yo siempre juege al cod2 y 4  al medalla de honor  el linea con sever  arg y el cod 4 tiene una expacion de sonbies  muy bueno lo recomiendo


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 3, 2012)

Doom 4 y la disculpas sobre el pobre desempeño de RAGE

http://bit.ly/RtkOZv

Saludos!

Steam ID: Tacatomon


----------



## Nepper (Ago 4, 2012)

> [...]problemas e inconsistencias al grado de que las texturas de pronto "brincaran" sobre nuestros monitores.


Todo bien, pero es exactamente lo mismo que sucede con el unreal Engine 3 (y todos los juegos derivados)... no se por que tanto revuelo... A mi para PC andvo joya, cuando le cambié la placa a una ATI, tuve problemas de texturas, no se como a la semana se arregló (tal vez mi hermano metió mano), pero tanto con ATI como nvida, andaba joya...





> Posteriormente, Carmack dijo estar decepcionado de la mercadotecnia utilizada para promover RAGE, ya que ello jugó un papel importante generando falsas expectativas entre la comunidad gamer.
> La gente esperaba que fuera algo más parecido a Fallout o a Borderlands, aunque eso nunca fue nuestra intención. Eso confundió a muchos pues les pareció un single player demasiado extenso para ser un shooter, pero demasiado corto para los que esperaban que la mecánica fuera más RPG. *La publicidad de RAGE fue algo que no debió ser.*"


 Eso es verdad, medio que lo pintaban mas libre el camino, y muchos se ilucionaron, y cuando lo vieron, los periodistas "gamers" entraron a tirar tiros para bajarlo...
Pero si sos un poco mas avispado, te das cuenta de la correcta mecánica del juego, y lo disfrutas...


----------



## Ratmayor (Ago 4, 2012)

No había visto este post... Recuerdo que siempre me gustaron los carritos, mi mamá solía comprarme un Hot Wheels todos los domingos  Ya cuando conocí las consolas de video juegos, mi papá me compró un Atari 2600, mi juego favorito era River Ride (Y habian 2 mas que me gustaban, pero no recuerdo). Despues un hermano mayor me regalo por pasar al 4° grado de primaria un NES de los grandotes  me hice un profesional del Super Mario Bros 3  despues de eso no supe mas de consolas, todo fue con la PC, que conocí los emuladores y jugue Yoshi's Island SMW2 de la consola SNES que hasta el sol de hoy, pese a que he juegado juegos super modernos, hiper cargado de graficas perfectas en 3D, sigue siendo mi favorito de todos


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 10, 2012)

Para quienes quieren acceso a la beta de PlanetSide, nVidia está dando acceso.

Planetside 2 | GeForce

Yo no quiero. Ya tengo demasiados juegos...


----------



## Nepper (Ago 12, 2012)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Para quienes quieren acceso a la beta de PlanetSide, nVidia está dando acceso.
> 
> http://bit.ly/TotMu6
> 
> Yo no quiero. Ya tengo demasiados juegos... http://i78.photobucket.com/albums/j83/tacatomon/Meme/trollface-e1325808645262.jpg



mas FPS mmorpg... sigo esperando buenos juegos...

ahora a terminar el SS3: BFE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=mQGO46QGlbk&NR=1


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ago 13, 2012)

Totalmente decepcionado con el final de Mass Effect 3......... una porquería!


----------



## Nepper (Ago 16, 2012)

este es un juegaso!!!!












El arma se te movía todo, tenías que hacer fuerza para que no te vibre y apuntar bien, después salías con todo los brazos entumecidos XD

Muy bueno como te desquitabas...
tocata, este es tu juego


----------



## cites (Ago 20, 2012)

captura del call off duty  bueno con sever en linea  arg


----------



## djwash (Sep 9, 2012)

WTF?


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 24, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> WTF?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsO0Rh3tpWE



FUuu, Debo de admitir que la primera vez que lo jugué (Hace unas semanas) si me dio algo de escalofríos...













Naaaaaaaaaaaaa, Mas Escalofríos me dan al jugar L4D2 Con mi Equipo de toda la vida! (Fuego amigo a la orden del día!).

PS: Ya está el Relase Oficial de Borderlands 2. Salió el 20 de éste. Lástima, no lo pude pre-comprar. Está padrísimo!






Solo: $59.99USD on Steam.

Saludos!


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 24, 2012)

> Que juegos jugaron en la infancia?


el que mas me gusto fue comand and conquer, el primero y el segundo el yuri's revenge






despues quise bajar este,






pero tenia virus (asi dijo mi antivirus) y ya no probe de nuevo....


----------



## Tacatomon (Sep 24, 2012)

Uhhhhhhhhhhh, RedAler2 y sus expansiones!!! FUUUUUUUU!!!

Fácil le encajé más de 500 horas a ese juegooo!!! Overlord Ready!!! Jajajjajajaaj Buenísimo!

PS: El RA3 casi no me gustó, cambia mucho el gameplay. Es mucho más orientado al MP.


----------



## Nepper (Ene 17, 2013)

el MP esta matando muchos buenos juegos.... si bien otros estan buenos, no es lo mismo.
Juegos que con MP no es lo mismo:
FEAR3:
El fear 1 es una masa!!!! la verdad, una obra de arte, la jugada táctica era alucinante, y los enemigos ultra blindados, una pesadilla. Tenías que ser bueno. El bullet time estaba en su punto justo y el miedo... te acompañaba con forma de niña.
Cuando sacaron el fear 2, fue solo por la historia, porque la verdad era mas Metal Slug que FEAR.
Y con el FEAR3, horrible, ¿miedo? solo cuando aparecian los grandes, despues era el fallOut, todo destruido, gente loca, militares financiados sin fondos a misiones suicidas... no tiene, sentido... ¿y la final con fettel? la mire por youtube porque ni ganas de jugarlo otra vez. La historia se adaptó solamente para explicar por que el marine y fettel estan en el juego...

Residen Evil: desde que aparecieron negros con bichos en el estomago, lo unico que me puede dar mas miedo es que saque el Residen Evil 6 ¬_¬
¿que pasó con los zombies que aparecían de la nada? ¿que paso con la asombrosa escases de balas?

Splinter Cell: Que bueno! ahora hay 2 agentes stealt! bueno, si son los desarroyadores, que se saben los escenarios de memoria, pueden trabar tan sincronizados como en mision imposible 3, pero si vos jugas en la xbox con un chino... harán un muy buen equipo!!! especialmente cuando el se manda a matar a todos y vos ni sabes que esta pasando...

C&C:Red Alert 3: Lo unico bueno, las secretarias.... Despues, sin sentido, todas las misiones, cooperativas... ¿piensan que jugar con tu amigo es mas divertido? solo si tenes que bombardearlo!!!!

Halo: ya de por si el juego no me gusta, pero que casualidad, que ahora siempre te acompaña un ET, y si alguien se conecta, lo maneja una persona real... ¿entonces quien es el heroe???

Cambio mucho el concepto de videojuegos hoy en día...


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 15, 2013)

Últimamente, en busca de mas aventuras y diversión ridícula, nuestro "clan" donde yo acudo a platicar y jugar ha optado por probar diferentes modos de juego multijugador en L4D2 y algunas partidas en Counter Strike: Global Offensive (Valve), hemos comprado un nuevo juego para renovar vínculos? y poder seguir experimentando la experiencia multijugador online.

Esta vez, es Battlefield 3

DICE ahora se ha lucido con este juego. Relativamente ya cerca de ser eclipsado por el nuevo lanzamiento a fines de año de Battlefield 4. Uno de los mejores y mas detallados "Simuladores Bélicos" que hay en la actualidad. Muy por encima de las sagas de Call of Duty y similares.







De Wikipedia

Battlefield 3 es un videojuego de disparos en primera persona o FPS desarrollado por la compañía EA Digital Illusions CE (DICE) y distribuido por Electronic Arts que supone el sucesor directo del juego Battlefield 2 lanzado en el año 2005. Está disponible para Windows, Mac, Playstation3 y Xbox 360 desde el 25 de octubre del 2011 para Estados Unidos y para Reino Unido el 28 de octubre. El modo BETA fue estrenado el 29 de Septiembre del 2011 .  El videojuego es uno de los mas premiados, con mas de 60 premios,  incluido "Mejor Juego de Acción".

*Tecnología*

Battlefield 3 utiliza el motor gráfico Frostbite 2 dando un aspecto extremadamente realista al juego además de la posibilidad de afectar el escenario a una escala mucho mayor y con mucho más realismo que en juegos anteriores de la saga (se puede destruir gran cantidad de edificios al mismo tiempo y se ven terremotos). Además la iluminación es otro aspecto corregido (ya que en el Battlefield Bad Company 2 fue uno de los puntos débiles del motor), la real-time Radiosity, como se le llama, aporta una imagen muy superior a la vista en anteriores generaciones de juegos.

Por otro lado Battlefield 3 cuenta con un sistema de animaciones que otorga mucho más realismo a la jugabilidad. Dicha tecnología es usualmente empleada en títulos de deportes como FIFA y Madden. La fecha de salida fue el 25 de octubre del 2011 (poco antes del lanzamiento de su rival Call of Duty Modern Warfare 3 que se lanzaría el día 8 del mes siguente), junto a un paquete de mapas, entre los cuales se incluye el aclamado mapa Strike at Karkand de Battlefield 2, y vehículos exclusivos de la versión limitada. Dicho paquete de mapas se adquiere de forma gratuita para aquellos que reservaron el juego o adquirieron la Edición Limitada.


*Clases*

El juego cuenta con cuatro clases para el modo de juego multijugador en linea :

    Clase de Asalto

Lleva un kit médico que se tira al suelo y la salud de los compañeros cercanos se regenera más rápidamente y también puede revivir a los compañeros caídos en el campo de batalla con un kit de desfibrilación. Suele llevar fusiles de asalto como arma principal. Una vez desbloqueado, puede reemplazar en kit médico por un lanzagranadas M320, que puede ser montado bajo el cañon de su arma principal y equipado con municion explosiva, de humo o perforante.

    Clase de Apoyo

Puede lanzar munición por medio de una caja de munición en la cual cuando se ha quedado sin balas o granadas, la caja suplirá con mas. Así como usar una LMG (ametralladora ligera) para combatir a las hordas de enemigos que se crucen en su camino. La LMG puede estar dotada con un bípode que puede desplegarse cuando uno este cuerpo a tierra y sobre superficies lisas para darte una mayor precisión y reducción del retroceso. También, si disparas fuego de supresión sobre el enemigo, puedes conseguir algunos puntos extra ya que nublarás su visión y se detendra su regeneración de salud. Esta táctica puede utilizarse para permitir a otros jugadores avanzar mientras se les provee de fuego de cobertura.

    Clase de Ingeniero

Está equipada con una carabina o subfusil y un lanzacohetes antivehiculos (alternativamente puede equiparse con misiles antiareos FIM-92 Stinger o 9K38 Igla). Extremadamente util contra todo tipo de blindado enemigo, el ingeniero también posee una herramienta de reparación para reparar vehículos aliados o destruir los del enemigo. Puede reemplazar esto ultimo por minas antitanque M15. Si equipa un lanzacohetes FGM-148 Javelin, puede lanzar un misil guiado por laser, previa marcacion laser por un SOFLAM (recon).

    Clase de Reconocimiento

Lleva equipado un rifle de francotirador semi-automático o bien de cerrojo. La misión principal de esta clase es avistar a los enemigos, para que el equipo sepa dónde se encuentran.4 También puede equipar un punto de renacimiento o spawn beacon que permite a los miembros del escuadrón reaparecer en donde se encuentre el dispositivo, así también como un sensor de movimiento que revela a los enemigos cercanos en el mapa y un sistema de marcación de objetivos por laser (SOFLAM).

A pesar de que cada clase tiene un tipo predeterminado de arma principal también hay algunas armas "generales" (PP-2000, MC 870...) Estas pueden ser llevadas por todas las clases. Con la salida del pack de expansión Aftermath también puedes sustituir el objeto de la ranura del botiquín , del antitanque, de los explosivos C4 y del T-UGS por la ballesta o la ballesta con mira telescópica y cualquier tipo de su municion: perno estándar, perno explosivo, perno con señal de radar o perno estabilizado de largo alcance.

*Armas*


*Opiniones*

La campaña, no destaca demasiado. Es corta, digamos jugando 2-3 horas diarias la terminaríamos en cuestión de 3 días aprox. En ella, se muestra a lo largo de varios mapas, la tecnología visual del Motor Gráfico Frostbite, que su elemento mas destacable, es poder afectar físicamente el campo de batalla a un nivel más allá de lo común. 1 Granada puede afectar a las paredes de un edificio, volar con objetos alrededor de la explosión. Explosivos mas grandes como el RPG-7 o el SMAW, incluso pueden derribar un cuarto entero con algunos disparos. Con un lanza-granadas portátil anclado a un rifle es posible incluso abrir un hoyo en la pared a través de un edificio y poder obtener una posición nueva para poder atacar. Las posibilidades son realmente llevadas a un nuevo nivel.

Lo mismo aplica para el juego multijugador Online.

Pero acá la diferencia es que los mapas pueden albergar hasta a 64 Jugadores divididos en equipos de 32 para poder vérselas cara a cara en la batalla mas grande que jamás hayan imaginado. Diferentes modos de juego y muchas armas con accesorios para tirar literalmente al suelo hacen de la experiencia de juego realmente increíble.

¿Les había comentado que hay vehículos?

El juego cuenta con variedad de vehículos tanto terrestres como aéreos. Hay un par de Tanques, vehículos pesados de transporte, vehículos ligeros, helicópteros y jets...  Muy bien detallados y con la acción del juego, se hacen de grandes aliados en las batallas mas grandes.

Bueno, Unos vídeos valen más que mil imágenes 













https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKP_lsEqrFM







Después subo algunas capturas y mas vídeos.

Saludos al foro!!!​


----------



## Nepper (Abr 16, 2013)

que bueno que lo empesaste a jugar ahora, hace 2 años no había servidores latinos y el retardo ("lag" lo llaman los gamers) era insoportable, además que te hablaban todos en ingles. Realmente, me quise matar, garpar algo para no poder usarlo hasta 1 año despues de comprarlo...

Y odio tener que ejecutar una maldita página de internet para tener que jugar el maldito juego!!! aún para modo historia, si no tenes internet, es imposible jugarlo, aún cuando lo has comprado original!!!!! 
Me importa un ohm si tiene buenos gráficos o direx11, se me cortaba el internet en mi casa y los 200$ me los meto en el rígido...


----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 8, 2013)

Chicos, que no nos digan que hemos perdido el tiempo en esta adicción, ¡Estamos ejercitando las neuronas!

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f37/quieres-frenar-deterioro-cerebral-juega-videojuego-98066/


----------



## Ratmayor (May 8, 2013)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> Chicos, que no nos digan que hemos perdido el tiempo en esta adicción, ¡Estamos ejercitando las neuronas!
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f37/quieres-frenar-deterioro-cerebral-juega-videojuego-98066/


 En unos años seré un super genio entonces...


----------



## Tacatomon (May 11, 2013)

Bioshock

Recientemente, empecé a jugar la trilogía, mas bien, la franquicia. Ya hace varios años, recuerdo que un compañero me lo recomendó jugar. Hice oídos sordos ya que en esos tiempos, Half Life era mi biblia. Hace unas semana, empecé con el primer Bioshock (Spoiler para los que no lo han jugado) y después de ese, el Segundo, Bioshock 2.

Ambos, cambiaron mi visión sobre ese título. Vaya, los trailers dan una mirada a la basta distopía de Rapture.

Bioshock​ 





Bioshock 2





En mundo submarino de Rapture, la ciudad imposible, se ha desatado un Caos. Los experimentos sin ley sobre como llevar al ser humano mas allá de sus límites físicos ha llevado a la decadencia y a la inhumanidad.

Las primeras 2 entregas comparten el mismo mundo, Rapture. El modo de juego es algo diferente al Shooter sencillo, ya que si bien podemos llevar armas, tenemos acceso a unos aditamentos llamados plásmidos que pueden conceder habilidades y poderes especiales que ayudarán en mucho a la aventura para desmantelar el complejo mapa de toda la ciudad y rescatar a las "Little Sisters" pequeñas Niñas condicionadas a recolectar "Adam" sustancia que es vital para recorrer la ciudad y poder tener acceso a todas las habiliades. Ademas de poder acabar con el creador de todo ese mundo de perversión y total destucción


Bioshock Infinite

El tercer título de la serie. Este se ha deslindado de los primeros 2 juegos. Booker DeWitt, un soldado estadounidense es obligado a pagar una deuda muy fuerte entablando una misión aparentemente sencilla en un mundo desconocido: Rescatar a una muchacha que nunca ha visto en una ciudad que no conoce, la ciudad entre las nubes; Columbia.







Aparentemente, Booker DeWitt no conoce la ciudad, ni a la muchacha. Vagos recuerdos llegan a su mente donde esa Deuda lo persigue, pero ¿Por que? ¿Que Deuda?

Este último juego, es simplemente Magnífico, en toda la extensión de la palabra. Un "Mindblowing" ya que lo que parece ser una trama sencilla, se puede extender al infinitas posibilidades en mundos paralelos donde una una Decisión puede generar 2 universos diferentes y el medio para llegar a ellos, es Elizabeth.

El entorno gráfico es magnifico, la jugabilidad recuerda a las primeras entregas con los "Vigorizadores" como base para habilidades increíbles, como controlar la electricidad o quemar a los enemigos y las clásicas armas que siempre serán útiles.

Lo que realmente se lleva las palmas, es Elizabeth, la chica a ala que hay que rescatar. Dotada de un increíble poder, nos ayudará a salir de la ciudad de Columbia y aclarar las incógnitas que rondan alrededor de su vida y la de Booker. La historia del juego es Impresionante!  
Programada una IA Increíble, he quedado Anodado al jugar Bioshock Infinite. Es simplemente, Fantástico. El combate a su lado es llevado a un nuevo nivel. Sin duda, un juego Recomendado

Algunas capturas, notarán que la mayoría son del mismo tema , y es que uno no deja de notar esos detalles que simplemente atrapan a la hora de jugar.














































































Definitivamente, no hay que subestimarla..






Interesante... ¿No? La historia es magnífica. Totalmente recomendado.


El segundo mejor juego single player que jamas haya jugado, hasta ahora. El primero es HL2 por su puesto.

Saludos al foro!!!​


----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 11, 2013)

Se ve tan bien que dan ganas de jugarlo. 

Gracias por la reseña.


----------



## Tacatomon (May 11, 2013)

De nada Andrés!

La calidad gráfica, es simplemente Impactante! Tienes que jugarlo, la experiencia es maravillosa. Juraría que había grabado en vídeo algunas escenas, pero no. Tan solo tengo esas capturas.

Un abrazo, Saludos al foro!!!


----------



## Nepper (May 12, 2013)

Claro, la ciuda de rupture es tan avanzada que para hakear torretas necesitas conocer de microprocesadores de agua ¬_¬
Además esos circuitos acuaticos te pueden dar un shock electrico!!! Tecnología jamás vista


----------



## Nepper (May 12, 2013)

Bueno, no me considero gamer porque no me dedico a eso, para mi un gamer practicamente debe trabajar de eso.

Pero se reconocer un buen juego. Un juego es eso y nada mas, no un software de alta complejidad computacionla (representaciones gráficas de alta defición)

Siendo leal a mis palabras, y para demostrar que aún hoy en día existen buenos juego que cumplen su rol de "un video juego", les quiero presentar el Serious Sam y su trilogía muy bien trabajada. Yo las he jugado personalmente como para dar las criticas necesarias.


> Serious Sam: The first encounter


Arrancamos con Serius Sam, por allá en el 2001, se estaba dando la revolución gráfica con las nuevas placas de procesamiento 3D Vodoo de 3dfx. Acompañado con esta nueva tecnología, unos croatas de la empresa "Croteam" sacan al mercado un juego de primera persona como si fuera un proyecto de la escuela secundaria. El juego poseía contenido y aluciones a otros videojuegos de años anteriores también para demostrar que estos fueron su fuente de inspiración.
De esta forma, nace Sam. Un lider guerrero de la tierra tras la invación de un extraño enemigo extraterrestre llamado MENTAL.



> En su primera aventura, _*Serious Sam: The First Encounter*_ el jugador encarna al personaje *Sam "el serio"*, con 1,84 m de altura y 120 kg de peso, bravo guerrero al que se le encomienda la misión de salvar el planeta Tierra retrocediendo atrás en el tiempo para cambiar el pasado y salvar así a la humanidad.








Tal vez hayan encontrado personajes conocidos en esa imagen.
Básicamente, la historia no nos importa.


> A fines del siglo 21, la humanidad estaba al borde del colapso. debajo de los restos de las antiguas civilizaciónes se descubre una nuvea civilización aún más antigua pero técnologicamente más avanzada. Esto llevó a una nueva era de la humanidad salvandola de la destrucción propia. Esta paz duró hasta que un extraño ejercito de alienigenas comandados por un tal MENTAL, invadió la tierra.
> La humanidad estaba a punto de desaparecer, pero en medio de la guerra, se descubrió que esta civilización antigua había desarroyado una máquina del tiempo. Volviendo en el tiempo, a la época de esta civilización antigua, los humanos esperaban conseguir un poder que les ayude a ganar la guerra. Solo podían llevar a una persona, y eligieron al mejor guerrero de la humanidad, Sam "el serio".
> Mental, para evitar que la humanidad se salga con la suya, usó todo su poder y envió miles de sus tropas al pasado para detener a Sam.


El juego consiste en acción desenfrenada. Miles de enemigos y horas sin soltar el gatillo.
Nunca un arma es la mejor, pero nadie duda de la efectividad de la escopeta.
Con un gran abanico de opciones para triturar a sus enemigos, sam es una buena opción si queres desestresarte.

Cortesía de: http://videojuego.wikia.com/wiki/Wikitrucos:Serious_Sam:_The_First_Encounter/Armas
Imagen Nombre Descripción   

 Puñal militar Una de las armas iniciales del juego. No es arrojadizo, pero  causa muy daño a distancias cortas y tiene un rango superior a lo que  puede parecer en un principio.   

 Shofield .45 con AMTM Se trata del otro arma inicial. Es un revólver de calibre .45  con un alimentador de munición tecnomágico para tener munición infinita  aunque necesita recargarse cada 6 disparos. Cuando Sam encuentre otra en  su camino puede usar dos a la vez   

 Escopeta de bombeo de calibre 12 Escopeta de un cañon que pierde efectividad a largas distancias   

 Arma de doble cañón Escopeta de dos cañones, lo que hace que duplique la potencia  de disparo de la anterior perdiendo gran efectividad a larga y media  distancia, pero muy potente a corta. Es el arma con menor cadencia de  disparo debido a tener que ser recargada manualmente.   

 Metralleta M1-A2 Thompson Versión modificada de la metralleta Thompson para poder  disparar munición de la XM214-A. Este arma tiene una gran precisión y  rapidez de disparo, lo que permite a Sam crear gran cantidad de daño en  poco tiempo   

 Miniarma XM214-A Continuación de los modelos Gatling, Vulcan y M134, dispara  munición de 5.56mm. Dispara el doble de rápido que la Thompson, pero  necesita un corto periodo de tiempo para comenzar a girar el tambor.  Este arma se ha combertido en una seña de identidad de Sam.   

 Lanzacohetes XPML21 Lanzacohetes experimental que lanza misiles Inferno de 150 mm,  de forma automática y rápida. La onda expansiva de los misiles puede  dañar a Sam.   

 Lanzagranadas MKIII Es un lanzagranadas al que se le puede ajustar la velocidad de  lanzamiento, haciendo más daño si se impacta directamente a un enemigo  lanzándola la granada al máximo de potencia. El MKIII está diseñado para  lanzar granadas muy explosivas sobre obstáculos en las esquinas las  esquinas, al tiempo que reduce el peligro de que el operario resulte  dañado por el proyectil. Un detector de impacto inteligente detona la  granada cuando impacta con un objetivo vivo, pero no cuando lo hace  contra un muro. En caso de chocar con ningún enemigo las granadas  explotan transcurrido un tiempo.   

 Pistola láser XL2 Arma futurística que emite pulsos de energía ralentizados por  sus cuatro cañones, lo que dota a este arma de gran cadencia de disparo y  causa un gran daño al enemigo. No tiene problemas de recalentamiento y  usa células de energía X7 como munición.   

 Cañón SBC Arma diseñada usando tecnomagia de Mental, su munición son  balas de cañon rellenas de uranio perforantes, que pueden arrollar a  multitud de enemigos débiles. Como el lanzagranadas permite regular la  potencia de disparo y en caso de no contactar con un enemigo que aguante  su impacto explotan transcurridos unos segundos.


Estas piezas quirurgicas para desmantelar ejercitos, deben de ser bien usadas como los sirujanos que seremos, pero aún el mejor cirujano, no se luce si no le traen un reto digno. Esta taréa está muy bien desempeñada por las hordas incansables de MENTAL. Tenemos desde ratitas sospechosas hasta Colosos con 4 brazos. Ellos serán los encargados de brindarnos un objetivo que podamos triturar.

Nombraremos a los más famosos, quienes se llevan todo el crédito y el plomo del juego... Tengan en cuenta el tamaño especificado (recuerden que sam mide 1,85 m)

Informe NETRICSA Clase Metabolismo Tamaño Resistencia   

 Criatura mágica 
 Esqueleto de Kleer Zombi 2,5 m Baja   Hostilidad Armas Amenaza Recompensa   Media Proyectiles de dos bolas,
garras,
cuernos Media 1.000 FC   Descripción   Esqueleto zombi de un ser de una raza desaparecida del  planeta Kleer, en Alfa Can Mayor. Tiene en las manos unas garras largas y  afiladas, y una larga cola. Para atacar conjura dos bolas o si está cerca, golpea con sus garras. 
   Advertencia   La mejor manera de evitar sus ataques saltarines es hacerse a un lado. 
Informe NETRICSA Clase Metabolismo Tamaño Resistencia   

 Inanimado, controlado por la UCV 
 Kamikaze decapitado Ciberzombi 1,75 m Muy baja   Hostilidad Armas Amenaza Recompensa   Extrema Granadas de mano 2.500 FC Elevada   Descripción   Soldado sirio ejecutado, resucitado por Mental y manejado por control remoto desde la Unidad de control de vida (UCV). La cabeza del kamikaze ha sido destrozada y lo han reclutado para  llevar a cabo ataques suicidas. Lleva dos bombas en las manos que activa  cuando está suficientemente cerca del objetivo. 
   Advertencia   Explota cuando lo matas. 
Informe NETRICSA Clase Metabolismo Tamaño Resistencia   

 Programado genéticamente 
 Biomecanoide grande Organismo cibernético endotérmico 8,5 m Elevada   Hostilidad Armas Amenaza Recompensa   Elevada Lanzacohetes Elevada 7.500 FC   Descripción   Mecanismos biológicos desarrollados en los biotanques de  Mental. Su genoma está programado para proporcionales partes mecánicas  desarrolladas biológicamente y ranuras laterales en las que se colocan  los lanzacohetes conectados directamente a su sistema nervioso. Programado para atacar sin pensarlo. 
   Advertencia   Muy peligroso. Hay que eliminarlo con rapidez. Esquiva los cohetes o derríbalos antes de que te alcancen 

Informe NETRICSA Clase Metabolismo Tamaño Resistencia   

 Animal de trabajo 
 Hombre toro sirio Mamífero 2,5 m Baja   Hostilidad Armas Amenaza Recompensa   Media Cuernos Media 2.000 FC   Descripción   Cruce de genes de sirios y una especie de ganado.  Comportamiento parecido a un toro normal. Ataca con los cuernos,  cargando o de cerca.   Advertencia   Para evitar los ataques, hazte a un lado. 
Informe NETRICSA Clase Metabolismo Tamaño Resistencia   

 Raza primitiva 
 Reptil de Aludran, montañés Sangre fría, de la clase de los reptiles 12,8 m Alta   Hostilidad Armas Amenaza Recompensa   Elevada Misiles guiados mágicos elevada 25.000 FC   Descripción   Grandes reptiles de cuatro garras que habitan en el  sistema Aludran en la constelación Can Mayor. Esta raza primitiva ha  accedido a luchar del lado de Mental a cambio de los poderes mágicos que  les ha proporcionado. Pueden lanzar bolas de fuego autopropulsadas y guiadas automáticamente con un primitivo sistema.  
La raza montañesa es algo más amplia y peligrosa que la raza  normal, que habita en las llanuras. Cuando se enfadan, lanzan una rápida  ráfaga de misiles. 
   Advertencia   Mantenlos bajo fuego continuo e intenta derribar los misiles en el aire. 
Para resumir, veamos un video que englobe estos últimos conceptos:






La revolución que presentaban los croatas con el "Serious Engine" era las proporciones de los escenarios, jamás vistos hasta la época, cosa que fue dificil de superar hasta varios años despues por otros juegos (lo que hacían otros motores era "simular" la inmensidad del entorno)
Tanto es así, una de las armas menos efectivas era el lanzamisiles, ya que cuando disparabas, tardaba como 10 segundos en impactar en el enemigo. Tiempo suficiente para que se tome un café.

Otra de las grandes ventajas y diversiones que no era muy explotada en la epoca (luego con la evolución del internet se fuer al reberendo ******) fué que se podía jugar en modo coperativo hasta 8 jugadores. Sin duda, esto me hiso desperdiciar , junto con 4 amigos, noches enteras de vida. Literalmente, 30 minutos sin soltar el gatillo...




El juego era demente XD

Serious sam: The second encounter
Luego los croatas sacaron "The second Encounter", esta vez, tras el final de "The first encounter", Sam tiene problemas técnicos y cae en ¿egitpo?, no... pero igual hay piramides.
Este título posee el mismo motor que el anterior, solo que agregan armas y enemigos, sin duda, es más divertido que el primero. Y ligeramente mas intenso.

Lo que era agradable del juego, son los sarcamos y chistes que Sam va realizando a medida que recorre secretos y teatralizaciones en el juego (como los fanaticos dicen "movie in game")
Otros detalles destacables es justamente, el milagroso trabajo de los croatas para los apis gráficos. Realizaron muy buen trabajo para trabajar con reflejos, portales y sombras aún cuando no se hablaba al respecto.
Podíamos "jugar" la prueba de tecnología





El juego humilde, ambisioso, sarcastico, intenso y desquisiado. Una verdadera obra de arte.


> Serious Sam 2


Tras el desconocido éxito, mas adelante, en el 2005, decidieron sacar el Serious Sam 2










Este posee un mayor trabajo en los modelos, en cuanto a la densidad de detalles y a la calidad gráfica presentando su nuevo motor, el "Serious Engine 2".
No se llegó a un buen resultado.
Los escenarios ya no eran tan bastos como su predecesor, pero no dejaba de ser intenso.
Se orientó el perfil del juego a una especie de circo, un espectáculo visual y una serie muy bien armada de sarcasmos progresivos.
El juego resultó entretenido para ver la historia y no dejaba de ser fiel a la filosofía, pero no era lo que uno esperaba.
Los enemigos finales dejaron que desear.

La historia da un giro absolutamente sin sentido. Unos extraterrestres lo invocan a Sam y le muestran que puede destruir a mental. Estos extraterrestres son pequeños cabezones que no paran de fastidiar al mismísimo Sam. Con no tan nuevas armas, enemigos mas variados, gore absurdo y todos los colores conocidos por el código hex, el paso por los distintos escenarios resulta un carnaval con pequeños shows de entretiempo.
Agradable, pero es solo para jugarlo 1 vez.














Las armas

*Sawed-off, 12 Gauge Double Barrelled Coach Gun*




*Serious UZI - Suzzi*




*XM214-A Minigun*




*XPML30 Rocket Launcher*




*"The Penetrator" Magnum Cobra replica, 0.44*




*12-Gauge Auto-Reloading Shotgun*




*SBC Cannon - v 2.0*




*XL 808 Hydro Plasmatic Rifle*




*RAPTOR 2 Sniper Rifle*





Sin duda, el juego es divertido.




> Serious Sam 3: BFE


Realmente los croatas se pasaron con este título. El enfoque es mucho mas.... SERIO
Se retoma a los origenes del juego, a la filosofía original de "un ejercito de un solo hombre".
Esta vez, nos encontramos con sam en egipto, pero en el actual egipto. Las tropas de Mental ya invadieron la tierra y sam es asignado a la mision de rescatar al científico que descubrió la maquina del tiempo. Como seguramente lo pensaste, Serious Sam 3 es una precuela de la saga.
No tengo palabras para expresar lo bien trabajo que está el juego. Es mucho mas serio, los enemigos son verdaderos monstruos y sam es una persona normal.
Cuando estas llegando a la final del juego te preguntas ¿acabo de destruir todo un ejercito de alienígenas?
El concepto de oro de este título, es que sam no es un heroe, es un soldado más, que por esas cosas de la vida, resulta ser el salvador.
Los chistes bien interpretados son muy buenos, evidencian situaciones típicas de películas u otros videojuegos, como por ejemplo "que casualidad que me encontré un lanzamisiles"

En este juego, los "secretos" son realmente SECRETOS!!! no los encontras ni por el editor de escenarios.
Pasar la final del juego es todo un honor, ya que los enemigos realmente hacen lo imposible para que no lo logres! La inteligencia, si bien es bastante simple, está bien adaptada. Un biomecanoide en el SS1 es obsoleto, el del SS2 tiene mejores gráficos, pero en SS3 es todo un desafío.









Despues de jugar esto... no me vengan con la estupidez del devil my cry ¬_¬


Por temas de capacidad, no pude subir todas las imágenes necesarias, se solicita discreción en los detalles.


----------



## Tacatomon (May 12, 2013)

El Cañon SBC, Jajjajajaja, Ese cañón está muuuuuuy pasado de Hu"#$(

Recuerdo cuando empecé con el First Encounter. Completamente Adictivo!!!
Me falta probar el último Serious Sam, se ve muy bien en el trailer.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 12, 2013)

Un poco de lo que fue mi época entusiasta en BF3 








Lolazo con el tanque enemigo al final...

Saludos al foro!


----------



## morta (Oct 12, 2013)

los que mas me gustaron, en mi caso son mas singleplayer.


----------



## Nepper (Oct 20, 2013)

morta coincido con vos, muy buenos juegos... no jugue el metro 2033...
Lo  único que me da algo de celos es que el doom 3 no fue como el metro...  esperemos que hagan un buen trabajo los muchachos de ID software con la  4ta entrega... u_u


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 20, 2013)

Deus Ex cuando lo pude jugar, me encantó. Es probar algo totalmente diferente. Quede completamente enganchado.


----------



## Nepper (Oct 21, 2013)

sabes que... ya me estoy descargando el stalker, call of pripyat... es un juego que me quedó pendiente y me tengo que sacar el gusto... >_<


----------



## tatajara (Oct 23, 2013)

miren lo que vengo a encontrar jajaja ¡¡
muy bien tema jaja yo también soy gamer ¡¡
por mi parte me gusta la saga call of duty, la jugué completa, me falta terminar el blac ops 2 y bueno el que esta por salir jejej 
lo estoy jugando online (moderm warfare 3)
y bueno después hay muchos juegos mas en mi historial jaja, otros que me gustan, son la saga resident evil, algo de counter strike, batlefield y barios mas 
saludos ¡¡


----------



## morta (Oct 23, 2013)

el call of pripyat esta muy muy bueno, es una lastima que sea el ultimo, esperemos que pronto los muchachos de vostok games tengan listo el survarium, por lo pronto yo ya me inscribí para la beta test!!!


----------



## tatajara (Oct 23, 2013)

mm se ve bueno ¡¡ no lo conocía ¡¡ 
es mas tirando a algo futurista no ? pero futuro reciente no tan lejano jejej


----------



## llxXAlucardXxll (Nov 16, 2013)

Algun buen juego que recomienden?


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 16, 2013)

llxXAlucardXxll dijo:


> Algun buen juego que recomienden?



Todos los juegos que ves en el tema están recomendados por quienes los jugaron. Si no te interesa ninguno de esos... Pues creo debemos esforzarnos más por jugar más!


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 17, 2013)

Ahorita ando jugando Castlevania: Lord of shadow, definitivamente excelente, buena trama, buenas gráficas (Lo estoy jugando en mi tele 42" 1080p) 

ahorita voy por esta parte:


----------



## Nepper (Dic 12, 2013)

Que tal gente!!!

En fin, el otro día me acordé de algo que hace único a los videojuegos...

Los Bugs
Los bugs, o "fallas" en español, son los errores de los videojuegos, pueden ser tanto por falta huelga de betha tester, negligencia de los desarroyadores, vagancia a la hora de repararlo o la más probable, tiempo límite en las fechas de entrega.




No a los trucos
Los bugs, tanto generados por nosotros o no, NO SON TRUCOS... 
Tampoco lo son las ediciones de los juegos, donde utilizamos un editor de personaje o llevamos las variables al demonio. Comando de consola tampoco son bugs.


Basicamente, les voy a contar mis bugs




The elder of scroll: Morrowind: Recuerdo que había un demonio que era comerciante. No recordaba haberlo visto al principio del juego, pero cuando ya estaba avanzado, encuentro a este demonio en el medio de un pueblo que le gustaba comerciar. Me di cuenta, como yo tenía alta la habilidad de comercio, que si yo le vendía algo, el luego me lo vendía más barato de lo que se lo vendí.... ¿que hise? le vendi y compre siempre el mismo objeto hasta dejarlo pelado XD. Lo bueno que a los dos dias del juego, volvía a recuperar todo su dinero para seguir comerciando 
The elder scroll: Oblivion: Jaja, una estupidez, pero yo era un arquero, y molestaba tener que conseguir flechas, no porque salian caras, si no porque no llegaban a reponer el stock los vendedores. Un día me quedé mirando a un tipo que entrenaba arquería, y me di cuenta que no era robar tomar las flechas que quedaban en la diana. Me quedé como un día entero agarrando las flechas que arrojaba. Lo mejor que nunca se le acababan!!
Mario 1: El más famoso que solo me salío en el NES, era cuando tenías la flor (arrojabas fuego). Hiba a destruir a koopa, lo saltaba y me quedaba junto al hacha, esperando a que vuelva. Justo en el momento que yo tocaba el acha, koopa me tocaba y me hacía chiquito. Luego, al continuar el escenario, lo primero que aparecía no era un hongo, si no otra flor. Cuando la agarrabas, estabas de blanco pero chiquito, y cada vez que arrojabas una bola, este crecía un segundo XD
Mario 3: Bueno, hay unos cuantos. tener la alita P junto al traje de mapache era lo máximo.
El nivel 3, del mundo 5, había un pow junto con 5 vidas en una especie de domo. Cada vez que te metias al tubo, y volvias a salir, se reseteaba el nivel, por lo que agarraba muchas vidas.
GT2: Seguro lo conocen todos, es la tipica "dinero facil", que solo es posible en la vesion yankee, pero bueno, empezas con un auto, lo compras por 20.000$, ese te metes en una carrera donde el premio es 50.000$, lo haces 5 veces, con esos 250.000$ compras un auto profesional, con ese auto te metes en una carrera de 5 vueltas donde te regalan un auto que vale 500.000$. Lo vendes y tenes 500.000$.
Command and conquer: Red alert 1: Si pones en facil, y empesas con recursos mínimos una escaramusa, la IA primero compra una plata electrica y una barraca, y se le acaba el dinero. Ganaste, así que puedes contruir y jugar sin molestar al enemigo XD
GTA1: Cuando agarras el camion cisterna, y te persigue la policia, esta empieza a chocar contra la parte trasera del camion en forma muy rápida y repetida y al cabo de segundos explota el patrullero. Que no lo haga muy seguido que al 5to patrullero rebentado te revienta el cisterna. Pero es muy divertido XD.
GTA2: No se si no se dieron cuenta o que, pero en la 1er ciudad tenes un tanque de guerra liberado, te subis y empesas a romper todo, al cabo de 15 min tenes dinero suficiente para pasar de ciudad.
GTA3: Ni hablar... La versión para pley tiene un bug muy bueno. Si vas al barrio "los santos", encontras el item para jugar de a 2 jugadores. Cuando inicias a jugar de a 2, que el 2do jugador se coloque la katana y le corte la cabeza  a CJ. La mision se perderá, pero no irás al hospital, así que CJ quedará con la cabeza cortada escupiendo sangre por todo "LAS VENTURAS" XD
FarCry2: ¿nunca se pusieron a jugar al futbol con los barriles? se darán cuenta que los pueden enviar muy lejos.



Me acorde uno del DOOM 3. Cuando llegas a la parte la camara "The chamber", tenes dos opciones, abrir la camara o activarla matando al científico en su interior. Si la activas y corres rápido hacia la puerta de la cámara, el esqueleto del cientifico se te querará mirando preguntandosé por que lo miras así...


----------



## hellfire4 (Sep 12, 2014)

A ver, comence con un dinacom, pero los juegos eran tan repetitivos que con el tiempo me los olvide, luego tuve una game gear:

Sonic 1, 2, sonic chaos, sonic triple trouble, y el explendido juego de carreras sonic drift 2
GG shinobi 1 y 2
Bart vs the space mutants (logre pasarlo, aunque a muchos le haya parecido mentira)
Ristar

Eran tiempos en que los juegos eran mucho más costos que ahora, y para que fuesen más duraderos, generalmente no solian tener puntos de guardado, y niveles superiores muy dificiles, que a menudo uno tenia que memorizar y repetir.

En pc:

C&C: Tiberian dawn
C&C: Red alert 1 y 2
C&C: Tiberian sun
Warcraft 1 y 2
Dune 2, dune 2000
Dungeon keeper 1 y 2
Starcraft

Una etapa en que la estrategía me empezaba a cansar, decidí probar con otros generos:
Diablo 1 y 2
Resident evil 1, 2 y 3 (el uno fue el que más me gusto, y el 3 también debido a que vuelvo a controlar a Jill, y si  no fuese por un enemigo tan carismatico como Nemesis, el juego no me habría parecido bueno)
Silent hill 1, 2 y 3

Juegos de fichines:

punisher
Splatterhouse
sunset riders
final fight

Hoy en día, lamentablemente los video juegos cada vez me atraen menos, me imagino que son cosas de la edad, que a medida que avanza el tiempo, los gustos cambian.
Bueno, culmino, un videito de una fanatica de la saga RE, un musical hecho con animación flash
(cuantos chiste se llegaron a hacer con la cuestión que los personajes consumen plantitas verdes para reponer la energía, o el hecho que todos los RE siempre terminan igual, con una explosión)


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 12, 2014)

Pensar que cuando era adolescente,  solo había juegos en algunos salones “avanzados” (fines de los 70”).

Luego, ya bastante pel…, tuve que trabajar en un salón con eso, pero ya era grande.
Lo interesante es que era un salón “pedorrus”, entonces tenía juegos viejísimos, Arkanoid, Pac man, y tetris.
A esos los manejé bastante bién, (en el pacman hice 536.000 puntos).

Ahora viene lo interesante, de ver al dueño de las máquinas, y la clase de reparaciones que hacía, aprendí a limpiar platinos, ajustar los mismos, porque de lo contrario no hacían contacto o no respondían de la manera debida.
A este individuo no se le ocurrió mejor idea que ir dejando arrumbadas partes en desuso, palancas, juegos de platinos (plaquetas nada), incluso, algún gabinete portátil caso listo para usar.
*Resultado, me compré un fámili, le destripé los joystics, soldé los terminales a los platinos de ese gabinete que rearmé con todo lo suelto que me habían dejado, y voilà…*
Tuve un gabinete portátil funcional que usé mucho con el tetris (pese a que le había probado todos los botones, incluso los de disparo).

Luego de esto, fui comprando de a poco las piezas nuevas, y como ya tenía una caladora, me hice un arcade con el arcanóid, incluso le puse el fichero con microswitch y todo, máquina que previo permiso del dueño, explote durante 2 meses.

Sucedía que se estaban muriendo los salones, el dueño buscaba  cualquier cosa que fuera novedad, y con el mismo porcentaje tuve mi primera y última máquina-negocio.

Luego de esos 2 meses los pibes se cansaron, y la máquina para mi casa.

Anécdota: durante ese verano muy cálido, la máquina se colgaba mal.
No me llevó mucho darme cuenta que el circuito se recalentaba, pero ni idea de usar coolers.
La solución fue hacer una toma de aire debajo de la plaqueta, y otra bién arriba de la pantalla, santo remedio.

Una pena, hace unos años, en la mudanza, le tuve que decir adiós.


----------



## Nepper (Sep 12, 2014)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Bart vs the space mutants (logre pasarlo, aunque a muchos le haya parecido mentira)


es mentira 
Yo llegué a una parte que era lógicamente imposible pasarlo, o sea... te caías a no me acuerdo donde, y NO EXISTIA NADA... no se si era un error o no me daba cuenta de algo.
Recuerdo que en esa época alquilaba los juegos del family, y ese, el de bart, fue el único que alquile 3 semanas seguidas, por NO LO PODIA PASAR!!!



p p p dijo:


> A este individuo no se le ocurrió mejor idea que ir dejando arrumbadas partes en desuso, palancas, juegos de platinos (plaquetas nada), incluso, algún gabinete portátil caso listo para usar.
> *Resultado, me compré un fámili, le destripé los joystics, soldé los terminales a los platinos de ese gabinete que rearmé con todo lo suelto que me habían dejado, y voilà…*
> Tuve un gabinete portátil funcional que usé mucho con el tetris (pese a que le había probado todos los botones, incluso los de disparo).
> 
> ...


Que buena idea!!, suerte que nadie se avivó de mandarte tapitas de coca cola aplastadas por el tren... (como si fuera una moneda)
Jaja, estoy mas impresionado por la obra de arte que habrá sido... especialmente la parte de la moneda...

Los juegos ya no son un arte
Y si, no es que se esten quedando en el tiempo, hoy en día los juegos son un negocio y no un arte, como lo era antes.
Seguramente lo dije en otros posts, pero antes, cuando iniciaba la atary y/o los 8 bits, el programador no se calentaba por debuguear o armar una historia de traición. Solo se limitaba a crear actividad continua, y romperse la cabeza diseñando niveles de los más complejos, porque su diversión era el diseño.
Hoy el diseño es un negocio, y quien tenga mas $$$ tendrá el mejor juego.

Un claro ejemplo de la denigración por mercadeo, es Metal Gear.
Yo por suerte, tuve la oportunidad de jugar el Metal Gear (family game), el cual no logré terminar





Es evidente, que los japoneses estaban aburridos, y como no podían hacer armas para la guerra (EEUU se los prohibió), decidieron perder tiempo en otras cosas, así salió este magnifico juego.
Cuando sale la PS (Play Station) retomaron este título inventando una historia como escusa para matar malos, ahí nace el Metal Gear Solid




Miren! es 3D!!!
Un auténtico espía, fiel a su padre (textualmente hablando). La remake estubo muy bien adaptada... Hasta está la caja!!!





No, esta caja no, me refiero a esta




Claro, su padre usaba una versión de menos bits 




¿La ven? es esa caja de ahí.
En fin, no me voy por las ramas...
La cosa que el éxito y el mercado fue algo solido, si, como el hermando de liquid, o algo así, pero big boss, que era el padre de liquid y solid, era el mas malo. No entiendo nada, y no me importa.
Luego salió el 2, o el sustance, o no se que mas... a partir de ahí sacaron varios juegos.
Con la salida de la PS2, tenemos el Metal Gear Solid 3, que dentro de todo es un buen juego.
Y a lo último, que fue una... no se... un valde de agua fría, tenemos a un espía ninja con nanotrajes estilos Crysis 3 y algunos implantes como Deux Ex: Human revolutions que nos da como resultado...
ACCION!!!!! no tengo idea cuando morís, creo que es como el principe de percia... nunca moris...




Chaaaa!! mira que grooosoo!!!

En fin... no se si el juego te exige habilidad, pero por lo que veo, estará en los proximos cines




¿Que es eso? ¿Ideología? ¿Personajes complejos? ¿Mujeres con alta calidad de renderización?
¿Eso era UN CABALLO?... ¿Mundo libre? ¿perdón? ¿esto es el Skyriym?...
JAJA.. "nuevos modos STEAL" (se oculta atras de un caballo) XD ...
JAJ XD falta que le salgan dos protesis frontales 

Ok, todo muy lindo.... ¿Y cuando juego?
Por favor!! sean concientes!! no miren los gráficos!! miren "el juego" ¿Sirve para jugar?


Los juegos ahora son mercado, las historias son muy buenas, pero porque tenes 100 chinos/japoneses con sus buenos $$$ inventando una compleja intrincada red de corrupción en un mundo paralelo, solo para darle sentido a los abrumadores gráficos que presentan las nuevas consolas...

Hace mucho que los juegos de video perdieron esa particularidad tan simple de ser simplemente juegos...

Sin duda, del polvo al polvo, existen cosas nuevas que realmente asombran y son realmente videojuegos.
No se si lo conocen, pero les recomiendo el

Limbo




Braid





Juegenlos, despues me dicen 

Igual no me maten ahora tirando titulos actuales que estan muy buenos, yo solo digo que se perdió lo que era antes. Actualmente hay millones de titulos, muchos buenos, muchos mercadeo, muchos malos.
Igual, ese Metal gear 5 parece que esta bueno...


----------



## hellfire4 (Sep 13, 2014)

Pues no, no es ninguna mentira, al de bart vs the space mutants lo pase, a muy duras penas, ya que al estar en inglés (el nivel de aquel entonces no era el que hoy tengo), estaba un tanto desorientado en el 1º nivel, pero cuando uno me enseño a pasar el 1º nivel, logre pasar el resto y luche un rato pasando el 5º y último nivel.

en el 1º nivel las calles de sprinfield se debe cubrir con pintura roja determinado número de objetos morados, otros como las cortinas se deben de levantar usando cañitas voladoras, usar una llave de tuercas en un hidrante, llamar a moe desde una cabina de telefono y pintarle el delantal,etc, hasta que el contador de objetos llegue a cero, y ahí te enfrentas al jefe de nivel, Nelson. La dificultad de este nivel, es que es el que requiere la mayor cantidad de objetos a emplear en diferentes lugares

el 2º nivel el centro comercial de sprinfield debes de juntar sombreros, también hasta llegar a cero, y el jefe de nivel es la niñera ladrona.

el 3º nivel krustyland (y mi favorito), debes de juntar globos, y puedes jugar diferentes juegos de la feria para ganar vidas, si uno compro el magneto en el nivel 1, lo puede usar para ganar haciendo trampa en la ruleta, el jefe es bob patiño.

el 4º nivel es el museo de sprinfield, el cual debes de juntar y/o eliminar los letreros de salida, el jefe de nivel no me acuerdo bien quien es.

el 5º nivel, la planta nuclear de sprinfield, un nivel corto, pero laberintico, en donde debes de juntar barras de uranio y devolverlas al sotano, y solo puedes transportar 4 a la vez, y para colmo de males, la última barra de uranio no esta a la vista, y solo se puede juntar cuando todas las otras se han juntado, o sea, se la entrega a uno Maggie, yendo a la habitación donde se encuentra. Este nivel no tiene jefe, puestas todas las barras en su lugar y terminado en nivel, en la secuencia final muestran el monte rushmore con una nueva cabeza, que es la de Bart, a eso se le suma un posible final abierto por el dialogo de los mutantes del espacio: I have an idea sir....

en el minuto 42:38, se puede visualizar el dialogo entre los mutantes y la secuencia final


----------



## hellfire4 (Sep 13, 2014)

llxXAlucardXxll dijo:


> Algun buen juego que recomienden?



Si me dices algún género de preferencia, a lo mejor te puedo ayudar, ya que claro, hay juegos que son muy buenos, pero si el estilo no es de tu agrado, como que la cosa no iría.
A mi por ejemplo, no me van los juegos deportivos.


----------



## skywalker3232 (Ene 16, 2015)

Empecé mi "carrera" videojueguil hace ya bastantes años, allá por el año 1989, y tuve una consola-copia de la famosa NES,con unos 40 juegos grabados en la memoria, inclui¡do el primer super mario bros, el galaga, star force, excite bike,  etc. Todos ellos muy buenos, pero ya hace bastante tiempo de eso y no he perdido las ganas de jugar a estas maravillas. En el año 2004, más o menos me compre una gamecube de nintendo que aun conservo con unos 15 juegos, puede que sean más pero esto de que tengan tan buenos graficos cada vez ,me gusta más: star wars rogue squadron 2, star wars rogue squadron 3- rebel strike, 
resident evil zero, resident evil remake, resident evil 3,- nemesis (menudos sustos te dá el tio), resident evil 4 ( ¿ Alguien ha matado alguna vez al de la motosierra con el CUCHILLO en el modo profesional? ) king kong, el señor de los anillos el retiorno del rey, die hard vendetta ( la jungla de cristal) y algunos de los juegos que sacaron de Mario para esta consola, para mi gusto muy aburridos, si, ya no soy un crío y actualmente lo mas reciente que tengo es el doom 3, ( ya sé que tiene unos años, pero asusta.... y me gustan así) alien vs predator 3, el dead space 1 ( menudos sustos) y el más reciente que pillé el año pasado, el ALIEN
 ISOLATION...ese te pone la piel de gallina, pero en serio, es la bomba, y está basado en la película de Alien, el octavo pasajero.... da miedo pero de verdad, y la sensación es más angustiosa si juegas a oscuras y con el sonido al maximo...


----------



## Nepper (Ene 16, 2015)

veo que te gusta el survival horror.... tenes que jugar, no se como lo vas a conseguir, el "silent hill 1"
Un clásico entre los survival horror, muy parecido a residen evil 1, 2 y 3.
vos me dirás.... 
luego, seguro te interesará el "Limbo"

¿Y por que no? el "Shlenderman"... aunque este es muy "raro"...

Pero si vos querés uno con bastante acción, tenes el F. E. A. R., mientras luchas psicologicamente con los espíritus que te atormentan, deberás detener un ejercito de última tecnología.

No olvidemos a "Condenmed", no lo jugué, lo jugó mi hermano mientras yo miraba toda la partida... Cuando un policía forence se mete en una escena de crimen poseída, no tendrá mas opción que abrirse paso entre lugares abandonados para encontrar al culpable y detener su locura.

Y el recomendado por los muchachos, el cual no jugué y tengo pendiente, el Metro 2033... En un futuro oscuro, no siempre las cosas salen bien...

Saludos!


----------



## Nepper (Feb 26, 2015)

Hoy les traigo un clásico remasterizado, bastante bien...

ADVERTENCIA!!
SPOILER.

Claro, porque si ven en el video todas las mejoras, no tendrá sentido jugarlo, ya que conocen la historia XD


----------



## elgriego (Feb 26, 2015)

*Buenas Gente,Que lindo recordar esos tiempos donde la unica obligacion era estudiar,Y en donde estaba todo por descubrirse,En Mi Caso mas halla de jugar a lo tradicional de mi epoca,como ser ,Las escondidas,poli ladron,futbol,Las bolitas,tener Juguetes varios como los pocketeers,mis ladrillos,el cubo magico,el simon,ensamblado en la Argentina bajo licencia,deshuasar cualquier cosa electronica que caia en mis manos,para obtener sus tesoros internos y secretos,fabricar mic ,con las barras de carbon de las pilas,Hacer electroimanes con clavos y tornillos,fabricar radios galenas,sirenas ,flip flops con leds etc.etc.

Se dio que en un momento aparecio en casa ,No recuerdo como ,Un tv ByN de 14,marca panoramic creo que era esa marca ,el mismo venia con juegos incorporados ,fronton,tenis ,Cuatro juegos en total!(Usaba el ay 38500),No era como ir a sacoa,Pero!!!.Tiempo despues ,promediando  los 80,convenci a mi Papá,para que me comprara una ts 1000 sinclair en la casa del Transformador de Mdq, el viejo accedio ,y asi ingrese en el mundo de la imformatica,creo que  todo ladrillo que se les pueda ocurrir, paso por mis manos. Este es, mas o menos el orden de aparicion ,ts 1000 Si Habre programado cosas en esta maquinola de 1Kb, ti 99,Mi prima me regalo una tandy Trs 80,esta maquina era azpera para programar,por lo menos para mi  y quedo en un rinconCompre la zx spectrum 48k (sonido y color)Que mas se podia pedir ,Ha Y muchos juegos,Habia que cargarlos desde casete ,si habre maldecido a los Juegos del pirata,porque no andaba la segunda parte del Winter games,tambien tube una tk90 cuasi clon de esta ultima,Pero que no era totalmente compatible Y pase a las msx,Nunca me gustaron las comodore,Salvo La Amiga!Tuve una talent msx 1,que se le saltaban las teclas,con dataset ,,(Como referencia ,la unidad de disco de este bicho ,marca talent costaba en la decada del 80 ,550 obamasIncreible!) para guardar los programas hasta que la cambie,por una espectravideo con disketera,Los juegos de estas maquinas ,para la epoca estaban buenos,si habre pasado horas cargando pokes,para lograr energia,o vidas infinitas,despues ,pase a la msx2 Nuevamente talent,porque en el pais no se conseguian otras marcas,con esta designacion,y luego arrancamos con las pc ,hasta la actulidad,Mis sistemas operativos fueron el norton comander,los prehistoricos windows y mas actuales hasta el xp,y con el surgimiento del soft libre empece a usar gnulinux,En lo referente a los juegos ,soy un nostalgioso de los 8bits,aun juego al arkanoid y otros de esos tiempos.*

_Saludos._


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 26, 2015)

​
Como verán los juegos  son lo mio


----------



## Nepper (Feb 26, 2015)

jaja, no te puedo creer fogo, jugué las 4 imágenes que pusiste..




Este en realidad lo jugué a lo ultimo, cuando me instale el debian ya venía con un juego de la misma mecánica...





Huuu, que recuerdos! mi hermano una vez trajo un CD de lo de un amigo con 300 juegos y este era el que más jugabamos... ¿por que jugar en 2 D cuando podías jugar en 3 D!!!
Lo mismo que el anterior, no creo que sea Blokc out el que jugué, pero era uno prácticamente igual...


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 26, 2015)

Yo la verdad jugaba en maquinitas de las que ponen o ponian en los negocios, mas que todo street fighter o mortal kombat, no duraba mucho y ya me estaban buscando para ver a donde me fui, recuerdo una vez que jugaba con un amigo de la infancia futbol, creo que era USA '94 y me llevaba 2-0, cuando logre meterle gol y estaba celebrando oí la voz de mi viejo para que me fuera a la casa, que tiempos aquellos


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 28, 2015)

De Playdead, los creadores de Limbo, nos llega Inside...


----------



## Nepper (Feb 28, 2015)

No te puedo creeer!! que impresionante el trailer!!!!!
guta! guta!!



Aunque digan que puede ser IGUAL al limbo pero en 3D, transmite muy bien la emoción e incertidumbre que siente el protagonista, casi como leer un libro... y solo viendo el trailer causa piel de gallina...



no puedo esperar para ver que habrá ahí ADENTRO!


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 28, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> ,soy un nostalgioso de los 8bits,aun juego al arkanoid y otros de esos tiempos.


Yo me armé un arkanoid con un family, solo que le puse la palanca standard (no el pote que gira) y hasta lo hice trabajar.
Vendía entre 40 y 60 fichas diarías(tener en cuenta que ya estaba el street fighter que vendía como 200).
Fue abrir los joysticks y conectar las pistas a los platinos de las palancas.
En lo que me jugué, fué en el fichero.
Conseguí 2 microswitches, y lo armé de cero, con diseño propio.
Para jugar de a 2, habia que mantener un botón oprimido(abría el primer microswitch, y activaba el otro), y poner la ficha, luego se ponía la otra y arrancaba.
Single, solo se debía poner la ficha.
Mas de uno se ensarto, queriendo jugar doble con una sola ficha, entonces apretaban el botón, y se seleccionaba doble.
pero no podían ingresar, así que debían buscar alguien que pagara la otra ficha para poder jugar.


----------



## shevchenko (Feb 28, 2015)

Buenas, yo comencé con el family Game, en distintas formas y colores, pude tener uno propio cambiándolo por una pequeña bicicleta que ya no usaba, siempre jugaba con amigos y yo me encargaba de intercambiar los cartuchos (por unos dias) a mis amigos de escuela/barrio, un amigo tenia un cartucho de 400 juegos casi no repetidos legendario, tenia desde los "Contra" (rambo para nosotros uno de 30 vidas de como 8 niveles) tank, mario bross, Mario, arkanoid y todo todos los basicos algunos solo cambiaba el nivel del cual comenzabas o la dificultad, el de la moto que nombran en la primer pagina no solo se podia crear el circuito, sino GUARDARLO!!! muy groso, hace un par de años se lo regale a mis sobrinas a ese jueguito ya que estaba impecable los joisticks con gomitas nuevas y cables buenos jaja y fui a comprar un "cartucho" me sorprendi que haya tantos nuevos... compre The boy of Tree eyes... JUEGASO!! para esa consola... luego mis amigos se modernisaron y aparecio el Sega, y a un amigo le regalaron la PLAY x (play uno, pero la grandota cuadrada) me enamore de algunos juegos, uno de un vampiro no recuerdo el nombre, y los Resident evil, taken, juegos de Footbal en 3d y ni hablemos del Metal Slug X... ahí comencé con la pc... en ese tiempo algunos emuladores, Mu Online, WarcraftIII, Counter S, Doom, alien vs Predator, el del pelado vestido de negro, siempre me ahorraba lo del colectivo he iba a la escuela caminando para poder jugar un par de fichas en los "fichines" Los ARCADES! siempre me gustaron mas que la pc para jugar, claro que con un local de 10 maquinas... es poco, desde torneos de King Of Figther hasta Street F, juegos de autos etc etc y un dia su dueño me cuenta que iba a comprar una plaqueta de varios juegos y tenia miedo ya que venia de europa y podia ser una porqueria y se pagaba por adelantado... y un dia llego, abria el local a los 9am a las 8 estabamos presentes!!! abrio el local y se puso a instalar la placa mientras mirabamos entusiasmados, la instalo y asi como arranco sin mucha configuracion nos "marco" unas 40 fichas y nos dejo que lo probemos eran 2 mil juegos de arkade, impresionante y tenia para "puentear 3 maquinas mas a la misma placa....  todos los KoF los Street, versiones raras de Marvel, unos mezclados, aventura desde el island hasta Monkey, juegos de Family algunos de Nintendo, sega, incluso tenia el Polirius un juego que supuestamente dañaba la memoria y decian que siempre agentes de negro rondaban esas maquinas que tenian solo ese juego, interesados en sus efectos... (esto ultimo bien de fantasía) un tiempo despues trabaje unos veranos ahi en ese local y pude recorrer todos los juegos, con los "STAR 1 y STAR 2" entrabas a la lista de juegos (un vulgar DOS y de fonfo una imagen pixelada del juego) con STAR 1 lo cargabas, ponias la ficha y jugabas, tenia juegos en 3d tipo Mortal Kombat con excelentes graficos, tambien juegue un poco a la de Terminator 1 y 2, (con la ametralladora en arkade) un juegaso en esos timpos, actual mente sigo jugando Warcraft/Dota en los entretiempos, no a modo de experto sino con amigos en un servidor online conocido... en FIn abrevio un poco o no termino mas juju

Saludos!!


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 28, 2015)

De lo último que he estado probando:

Metro Last Light (Juegazo, me encanta este género, fácil lo pasaré unas 4 veces en todas las dificultades).

















Otro es, Guild Wars 2. Un género que no acostumbro, pero le he agarrado el gusto.






E.Y.E. Divine Cybermancy.






Portal 2. 10/10.






y The King of Fighters XIII.











Éste último, lo juego con el teclado, no va nada mal. Tengo tiempo jugando mas arcades con teclado.

El equipo que uso ahora para los ratos de ocio es un Intel Core 2 Duo E7500 y una Gráfica Low Profile AMD HD 8570.

¡Saludos al foro!.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 3, 2015)

Ratmayor dijo:


> De Playdead, los creadores de Limbo, nos llega Inside...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=op4G1--kb-g



Uy que juego tan sombrío, me da miedo solo de ver el trailer.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 3, 2015)

Ratmayor dijo:


> De Playdead, los creadores de Limbo, nos llega Inside...



No había visto el Trailer. Bastante parecido a Limbo en su modo de juego.
Ahí tengo Limbo en la biblioteca de Steam. Tengo que hacerme un tiempo para probarlo.


----------



## anajesusa (Mar 10, 2015)

Para las horas de ocio, juego de dardos caseritos


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 14, 2015)

Jugué todos los Castlevania, incluso los recientes, terminé Limbo y ningún juego me dio tanto miedo como este


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 29, 2015)

Un pequeño gameplay que hice recientemente en Metro Last Light. Dificultad Modo Comando Difícil, sin HUD ni otro indicador. La experiencia mas dura para pasar el juego.
Para mi mala fortuna, me metí a un cuarto que no había visitado antes. Claramente se ve cuando no tengo ni idea de lo que hay que hacer y empiezo a disparar a esas anomalías...

Aún así, me encanta. Juegazo por donde se le vea.


----------



## juandelsur (May 24, 2015)

Jugaba:
- a hurgar en los cajones (aparecían cosas increíbles)
- a desarmar cosas (todo lo que podía, y a intentar re-armarlas...)
- a las damas, al dominó y al ajedrez con mi viejo
- a construir con el Rasti, Mis Ladrillos y el famoso "MECANO"
- a armar circuitos electrónicos con un juego -un groso equipito para la época- que no recuerdo como se llamaba (tenía un protoboard; componentes electrónicos encapsulados en módulos transparentes que con terminales metálicas que se iban encastrando y demás -bobinas; potenciómetros, funcionaba con baterias de 9 V, etc; y los planos de los prototipos)
- a mirar cosas con el microscopio
- a quemar cosas con lupa + sol
- a tirar con el Mahely 4.5
- a irme con el pibería a la pileta de natación que había en la plaza pública de mi barrio -si, posta, en malla y con el toallón- y a subirnos al monumento de San Martín y a los ceibos
- a los espías (era la época de "El agente de CIPOL")
- a ser detective
- a coleccionar estampillas y a guardar cosas importantes -para mi- en una cajita de metal de cigarros
- a prender fósforos (y quemar mesas de fórmica...)
- a hacer experimentos (con el famoso libro "¡Hagamos experimentos!" y con un juego de química)

a eso jugaba. linda época -en ese sentido-.
un saludo, juan.


----------



## Nepper (May 28, 2015)




----------



## Nepper (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 2, 2015)

Otro gameplay.






Esta vez un juego que me gusta mucho, excelente para después de la jornada de trabajo. Se ocupa llevar al estrés hasta Siberia de ida y no de vuelta.
Eurotruck Simulator 2. Excelente simulador, destacando el diseño de interiores y el realismo en el control del camión, además sin dejar de lado la completa modificación del juego base con Mods de terceros en cantidades inmensas donde se puede modificar incluso la física del terreno y los mapas del juego.

Totalmente recomendado (Si, soy muuuy fan de Diesel).

¡Saludos!.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 2, 2015)

Tacatomon dijo:


> . . . . Totalmente recomendado _*(Si, soy muuuy fan de Diesel).*_
> 
> ¡Saludos!.





    







​


----------



## manuel241 (Ago 2, 2015)

Bonitos juegos todos, que recuerdos cuando jugabamos a estos. Ya no hay juegos como los de antes los que mas me han gustado han sigo la saga completa de indiana jones y monkey island, fueron los mejores para mí la aventura gráfica es increíble para mí, posteriormente salió el código da vinci que fue otro juegazo. 
Sin embargo ahí queda todo desde entonces no he encontrado una aventura gráfica tan buena como alguna de estas nombradas. Alguno conocéis aventuras gráficas iguales o similares para jugarlas en la actualidad??
Gracias


----------



## Nepper (Ago 2, 2015)

Hay muchas aventuras gráficas. Yo solo he jugado parte del monkey island 3, muy bueno, pero nunca lo terminé. La especialista en esos juegos es mi hermana...
Tenes: Sam y Max (es mas para reirse, no es "TAN bueno")
Grim fandango (uno de los mejores, cómico y una historia impresionante, guarda, seguro necesitas alguna versión para W7)
El día del tentaculo (es viejo, seguro necesitas emulador, pero es uno de los obligados si sos fan de las aventuras gráficas)
Otro muy recomendable (por los que lo jugaron) el "Broken Sword". Pero creo que ese es para pleystation.. no se si está para PC...

Fijate, con esos titulos te vas a entretener unos meses...


----------



## manuel241 (Ago 2, 2015)

Hola de nuevo, todos esos juegos prácticamente los he jugado hace ya muchos años, cierto que han sido superentretenidos. A ver si se animan y empiezan a sacar juegos de esta categoria otra vez.
Saludos


----------



## Nepper (Ago 2, 2015)

entonces es raro que los saquen aventuras gráficas, ya no son "negocio", ahora si no le saca el jugo a la Pley 4 no tiene sentido hacer un juego.
El comercio hoy en día busca 3 mercados:
-Consolas utra avanzadas (graficos al extremo)
-Juegos de baja capacidad para facebook
-Juegos para sacarle el jugo a los celulares

ahora ¿Cual de estos tres mercados entrarían las aventuras gráficas?....

Yo me enteré hace poco que salió un juego nuevo (moderno) de aventura gráfica, pero no tengo idea como se llama, algo parecido a monky island.


----------



## manuel241 (Ago 2, 2015)

Llevas toda la razón Nepper no podríamos encajarlas en ninguno de estos 3 mercados. Ojala pronto saquen aventuras gráficas buenas como las de antes, el pc ya no es lo que era sin esos juegos. Si te enteras de ese juego nuevo con el nombre parecido a monkey island por favor dimelo.
Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 2, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> http://static2.businessinsider.com/image/518fa132ecad04d652000022-480/vin-diesel.png
> 
> ​





No, éste Diesel.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 2, 2015)

Tacatomon dijo:


> No, éste Diesel.
> 
> [url]http://i.imgur.com/25KUDiC.jpg[/URL]




*Ahhhhhhhhhhhh* 






​


----------



## gamerctec (Ene 20, 2016)

Hola buenas, les dejare por aqui una reseña de lo que es fifa 16 

Hace unos años, FIFA, la serie de videojuegos de fútbol producida porElectronic Arts (EA), parecía condenada a ser la sombra de Pro Evolution Soccer (de Konami). Superados en casi todos los aspectos técnicos, los juegos de EA sobrevivían por tener el respaldo de la licencia exclusiva de la FIFA, lo que les permitía usar los nombres verdaderos de los jugadores, clubes y torneos (algo con lo que Pro Evolution ha tenido que sufrir por muchos años). El consenso entre jugadores era que, para tener una experiencia compleja de simulación, FIFA no servía.
Sin embargo, a partir de FIFA 11, el esfuerzo de los desarrolladores se concentró en construir una experiencia mucho más compleja, con mejor inteligencia artificial, controles mucho más elaborados y, en general, una simulación que se aproxime al fútbol real. Gracias a que el juego se refina cada año, FIFA 16, la última versión, es la consolidación de todas las buenas decisiones que EA ha venido tomando en estos años. En síntesis, FIFA 16 es el mejor simulador de fútbol en videojuegos y, no sólo eso, sino uno de los mejores juegos de deportes disponibles actualmente en consolas. Cualquier fanático del fútbol encontrará algo con que entretenerse en FIFA 16. Esta es nuestra reseña.
Mejorando lo bueno
El éxito de cualquier videojuego sobre deportes es poder desaparecer. Si hace todo bien, los jugadores pueden perderse en sus partidos y no acordarse que detrás de todo hay una máquina haciendo millones de cálculos y construyendo una realidad virtual. En el caso de FIFA 16, si cualquier persona juega un partido sin maldecir, digamos, a uno de sus compañeros controlados por la computadora por no hacer lo que un humano haría en una situación particular, el juego ha cumplido su deber. El resto, la magia, la pone el fútbol.
En las versiones recientes, FIFA fallaba constantemente en esto. La inteligencia artificial de los compañeros de equipo no era del todo intuitiva y causaba escenarios frustrantes, especialmente cuando los partidos, en dificultades elevadas, dependían de mucha precisión. El fútbol es un juego en equipo y todo lo que EA había avanzado en darle matices a los movimientos que el jugador podía hacer lo borraba cuando la inteligencia artificial no era capaz de acompañar una jugada compleja.
Otro distractor era la facilidad de hacer ciertas jugadas y goles irreales. Pese a que el énfasis estaba en crear una simulación real de un juego lento, pensado, difícil en defensa y en ataque, ocasionalmente sucedía algo que permitía un gol espectacular e injustificado. Eso, en competencias, generaba frustración y le restaba puntos a FIFA.
En esta edición los males parecen haberse reducido. Los compañeros son mucho más inteligentes y es bienvenida la inclusión de un par de movimientos que dan más libertad al jugador para que lidere la carga. Las instrucciones que se muestran durante los partidos para los jugadores principiantes son una buena jugada.
Al defender, en las horas que tuvimos el juego, por fin sentimos que los jugadores controlados por el computador sí tenían ganas de interceptar balones y participar estratégicamente en el partido. Son cambios necesarios que perfeccionan un juego que ya, de por sí, era muy bueno.
No sobra decir que, aunque hay mejoras considerables, aún queda uno que otro momento frustrante en el tiempo de reacción cuando la pelota cambia rápidamente de equipo. Algo para considerar en otra edición.
La música del fútbol
Los años de experiencia le han permitido a los desarrolladores de FIFA tener un juego con gráficas realistas y modos de juego diversos y profundos. En especial, queremos felicitar al encargado de la selección de la banda sonora del juego: muchas veces nos quedamos en un menú sólo para escuchar una de las tantas buenas canciones que forman el playlist, ya legendario entre los jugadores, de FIFA.
Salvo un par de desconexiones de internet, el juego en línea es perfecto, rápido y muy competitivo.
Hay dos aspectos por mejorar: por una parte, la inclusión de las mujeres que, si bien la celebramos, necesita con urgencia más equipos y modos de juego. En efecto, utilizarlas se siente como una versión distinta del fútbol, pero sólo hay un torneo de 12 equipos y es inevitable querer más incentivos para utilizarlas en el juego. (Lea más sobre la inclusión de las mujeres en FIFA 16)
Por otro lado, la obsesión de EA con FIFA ULTIMATE TEAM (FUT), el modo de juego más rentable de la franquicia, la ha hecho olvidarse de la carrera como entrenador y jugador, y de dar más incentivos al juego en línea que no sea en FUT.
Entendemos que quieren seguir explotando a la gallina de los huevos de oro, pero hay jugadores que sueñan con experiencias offline y online que reproduzcan mejor, además de la cancha de juego, todo el espectáculo que rodea al deporte y su mercado de fichajes: todo esto sin tener en el medio las monedas virtuales, que pueden comprarse con dinero real.
Ah, y si hay forma de diversificar aún más lo que dicen los comentaristas, que se vuelven desesperantemente repetitivos después de varias horas de juego, sería otra manera de mejorar un juego muy bueno.
Dicho eso, FIFA 16 es un juego apasionante y adictivo, el mejor regalo para cualquier persona que disfrute del fútbol. Recomendado.

Todo en Gamectec


----------



## Nepper (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## hellfire4 (Feb 23, 2016)

Nepper dijo:


> Hay muchas aventuras gráficas. Yo solo he jugado parte del monkey island 3, muy bueno, pero nunca lo terminé. La especialista en esos juegos es mi hermana...
> Tenes: Sam y Max (es mas para reirse, no es "TAN bueno")
> Grim fandango (uno de los mejores, cómico y una historia impresionante, guarda, seguro necesitas alguna versión para W7)
> El día del tentaculo (es viejo, seguro necesitas emulador, pero es uno de los obligados si sos fan de las aventuras gráficas)
> ...



El broken sword 1 y 2 se que estan para pc, ya que les jugue, son considerados los mejores de la saga, aunque es probable, por lo viejos, que debas de averiguar por el tema de la compatibilidad, o parches, etc.. Los jugue sin guia, con el típico probemos todo con todo, y/o combinar todo con todo. 

El sam y max jugue solamente su primera parte, hit the road, del mismo tiempo que el día del tentaculo, y de hecho usa el mismo motor gráfico, ya que claro, también lo produjo lucasart.

Aún recuerdo un chiste de los juegos de lucastar, como el Maniac Mansion (1º parte de El día del tentaculo) donde encontrabas una motosierra, pero en ninguna parte del juego encontrabas el combustible para hacerla andar, y en otros juegos de la misma factoria hallabas el combustible, pero no la motosierra





Nepper dijo:


> entonces es raro que los saquen aventuras gráficas, ya no son "negocio", ahora si no le saca el jugo a la Pley 4 no tiene sentido hacer un juego.
> El comercio hoy en día busca 3 mercados:
> -Consolas utra avanzadas (graficos al extremo)
> -Juegos de baja capacidad para facebook
> ...



Es muy cierto, es uno de los tanto género que hace tiempo que están en letargo, como el horror survival onda alone in the dark (los de pura acción como el RE4 no se les considera)


----------



## Nepper (Feb 24, 2016)

Para reirse un poco... solo para gente que esta en el tema

https://youtu.be/i_6UNyPr1eE?list=PL30EDE9985AC6DC11


----------



## Nepper (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## dUBBAIN (Mar 9, 2016)

Crash bandicoot!


----------



## Skywalker (Abr 23, 2016)

Conoci el family game, pero en pc disfrute mucho de los resident evil 1, 2  3. Y tambien dinocrisis 1, 2.


----------



## Nepper (Feb 26, 2017)

Buen día gente...


Recordemos que Playdead's son los creadores de la obra maestra Limbo e Inside











Como mis problemas de supervivencia animal ya estan resueltos, con el rato libre que me queda me puse a ver qué novedades tiene la empresa Playdead's para nuestro futuro.

Como noticias no encontré nada, pero me metí en el "twiter" de playdead's y me encontré con un Twit que dice lo siguiente:
(no tengo twit, así que copio el enlace)
https://twitter.com/Playdead/status/822455316277239809

Thanks for your warm reception of INSIDE. Since release, Playdead founder Arnt Jensen and the team have been working on the next adventure.





(no se por que aca no puedo poner la imagen, tendrán que revisar el twittt)

Obviamente, los de Playdead's les gusta dejar todo a nuestra interpretación, pero lo que imagino ahí es un paracaidista, en la tierra o tal vez en otro planeta (como un astronauta) recien estrellado que no se pudo sacar aún el paracaidas... 

Con esa imagen ya me compraron


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## Nepper (Mar 3, 2017)

mucho spoiler don rat ¬_¬


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 9, 2017)

Nepper dijo:


> mucho spoiler don rat ¬_¬


A mi me dieron más ganas de jugarlo, ayer me dio por volver a jugar Limbo


----------



## Nepper (Abr 26, 2018)




----------



## Nepper (Jun 8, 2018)

Mas que todo interesante.. y cierto..

Bethesda y su defensa del single player


----------



## Nepper (Abr 28, 2019)




----------



## dearlana (Jul 13, 2019)

En el colegio, en el Recreo: *Jugábamos " a la perra " *sobre los bancos lisos de cemento del patio:

Se llamaba así porque en España existían las " perras " ( Monedas de 10 céntimos, también llamadas " perras gordas ", por su tamaño y grosor ): Monedas de aleación de aluminio, de tamaño mediano.

También existía la " perra chica " ( = 5 céntimos "). Era la moneda menor de todas. Esa era " el balón ".

Dos jugadores sentados en el banco liso de cemento; de frente y separados 1 metro más o menos.

Dos pesetas, dos duros, o dos monedas más pesadas ( Para resistir los impactos sin desplazarse )...separadas medio palmo sobre el cemento: Esa era la " portería " de cada uno.

Cada jugador tenía una peseta para golpear al " balón ", mediante la " traba " ( = Media pinza de madera ).

De una pinza de la ropa de madera, se separaba el resorte y con los dos trozos de madera restantes, cogidos de canto y rozándolos contra el cemento: Se movía la " peseta propia " para que golpeara al " balón ". ( No valían
 " arrastramientos pretenciosos ". Tenían que ser " golpes secos "Le tocaba una vez a cada uno; alternativamente. 

El primero que metiera un " gol "...ganaba.

A lo largo del " partido " cada  jugador, también se las iba agenciando para desplazar el " balón " para otro lado...cuando el jugador contrario lo tenía enfilado hacia la " puerta propia ".


Más que un " partido de futbol ", esto parecía una partida de billar...por el tema de las " carambolas " que había que hacer para ir dirigiendo el "balón " al interior de la " portería " contraria.

El jugador ganador, tenía derecho a recibir a otro contrincante.

Lo pasabamos bomba. Con unas cuantas monedas y una pinza de la ropa.


----------



## hellfire4 (Ago 13, 2021)

La saga The Black Mirror, jugue la 1º parte del 2003 (ojo, hay más de un juego con ese nombre, incluyendo un remake), una excelente aventura gráfica de suspenso y oscura ambientación con algún que otro puzzle complicado y zonas donde el personaje puede morir. Muy recomendable para amantes de ese género. Lo que sí, el juego es puntilloso y puede ser algo complicado, dado que debes de chequear todo, hablar todo y a veces volver a determinado lugar dado que hasta que no se de una acción, el personaje no junta determinado objeto, ni se presenta el dialogo para continuar, a veces tendrás que usar el botón derecho como para explorar sobre un objeto, tanto en el escenario como en el inventario.

La historia arranca tras la misteriosa muerte del abuelo del prota, la cual el sospecha que no se trata de un suicidio (en la secuencia de presentación se puede ver y lo ideal es no pasarla por alto, dado que te pierdes el comienzo de la trama), de manera que tras 12 años de ausencia, regresa a su antiguo palacio familiar, de aspecto bastante tetrico, en sintonía con respeto a la mayoría de los lugares que se ven en el juego.


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 23, 2021)

Bueno, aca hablare de un remake/homenaje de un clásico beat em up (el yo contra todo el barrio), un archiconocido ejemplo es el Final Fight de los salones a fichines -dichos salones también han ido desapareciendo, pero.... es otro tema -

Street of Rage remake, un freeware que homenajea los tres juegos de esa saga en uno solo, con gráficos remasterizados (pudiendose verse los originales cambiando en control del juego)
Dicha saga fue creada por SEGA en los 90 para su megadrive, una saga que pudo realmente plantarle cara la de Final Fight, para algunos es mejor, otros no, pero si eres fan de ese tipo de juegos, realmente vale la pena tanto uno como otro.
Este remake cuenta con 4 rutas, y a su vez otras rutas aparte y diferentes finales, de forma que no es lineal, puedes incluso adquirir nuevos personajes.








Incluso hasta puedes tener la ayuda de una CPU aliada (previamente debes de adquirirla a traves de puntaje que obtienes al pasar el juego)






Un video, para que visualicen la jugabilidad.

El link de descarga.








						Streets of Rage Remake (Windows)
					

Descarga gratis Streets of Rage Remake para Windows. La trilogía clásica Mega Drive en un solo juego. Streets of Rage Remake es una revisión hecha por aficionados...




					street-rage-remake.uptodown.com


----------



## ElectroKu (Oct 25, 2021)

Alguien se acuerda del, another word? O del black tiger, vaya horas y horas pérdidas de mi niñez, jjajajja


----------



## hellfire4 (Oct 25, 2021)

ElectroKu dijo:


> Alguien se acuerda del, another word? O del black tiger, vaya horas y horas pérdidas de mi niñez, jjajajja







Another World lo recuerdo, aunque nunca le jugue, una onda de juego onda Prince of Persia, los creadores hicieron también el Flashback (algunos llegaron a pensar que era una secuela XD), que ese bien que le jugue.






El Black Tiger lo recuerdo de los salones de videojuegos a fichas, y lo mismo, poca bola.






La secuela oficial de another World es esta, donde tras el final del mismo (un final que en realidad, deja alguno que otro cabo suelto, ya que el prota escapa con su cumpa, pero de regresar a su mundo nada monada), asumes el control del cumpa del pelirrojo y se atan cabos de que pasa al final con el Chester (si, el pelirrojo).


----------



## ElectroKu (Oct 25, 2021)

hellfire4 dijo:


> Another World lo recuerdo, aunque nunca le jugue, una onda de juego onda Prince of Persia, los creadores hicieron también el Flashback (algunos llegaron a pensar que era una secuela XD), que ese bien que le jugue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eran horas y horas en salas de juegos recreativos, jjajajjaja


----------

